# 2016/17 Fish Pictures



## EStrong

*** Started in Early 2015, this thread has been updated by the mods to include 2016 and 2017 also. Pretty sure the mods will update it when we hit 2018 and beyond. My original post below and TONS of great fishing pics by fellow OGF members. ***

Continuing what XUbassfishing started in the Spring of 2014, a thread for all to post their 2015 catches. Again, it will be interesting to look back on this at the end of the year.

Best of luck to everyone for 2015! 

Be Well and Fish Well, E...


January 4th 2015, LMB.

View media item 18958
View media item 18959


----------



## GarrettMyers

Pretty weak so far.


----------



## canoe carp killer

Love that place garret


----------



## XUbassfishing

Dale Hollow January
A couple nice smallies.


----------



## canoe carp killer

20 & 1/2" January smallie.









This one not big for a channel but nice to catch a 20 inch channel in February.


----------



## EStrong

What? Nobody else has caught a fish in 2015?  It's been almost a month since anyone has posted pics to this thread. Let's see what you've caught in 2015.


----------



## strongto




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Feel like I've posted this pic like 17 million times already...

26" cat










19 3/4" 2.5 lbs cat


----------



## Clementsdiesel

First post from me but here are some pictures from lake Loramie me dad and little brother nothing huge but fun day 2/22/15


----------



## Tom 513

http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad165/Tom513/Milan Ind LMB 2.jpg?t=1425002567 6+Lb Farm pond Lg Mouth Bass THAT I PLAN ON CATCHING IN 2015'


----------



## Tom 513

http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad165/Tom513/Mobile Uploads/20141108_113119.jpg Not the biggest Crappie but a nice photo of a October slab THAT I PLAN ON CATCHING IN 2015', and yes I figured how to at least post a link to a picture, Yay Me!


----------



## EStrong

*TOM!!!* Have you been drinking? Man I'm not sure what I'm going to do with you, maybe tie you up with Stren. 

Fish Pictures from *2015*, Duh!!! I'm pretty sure April and October haven't happened yet this year. This is unless you've got some time traveling doohicky (a bong maybe), and you've ventured forward (acid) in the year. LOL... We can all pitch in and get you counseling if you need it.  

BTW, nice fish, just wrong year. :good:


----------



## fishhunt87

Made several trips to indian and kiser to try out my new fish finder this winter. No spectacular days and I didn't take many pictures but I had fun braving the elements.


----------



## fishhunt87

Above pic is my pb crappie through the ice at 13.25 inches. This bass was from kiser and was the first fish caught with my new flasher.


----------



## fishhunt87

Only letting me post one at a time sorry. Last one is of a couple nice perch and a few gills from kiser.


----------



## Tom 513

EStrong said:


> *TOM!!!* Have you been drinking? Man I'm not sure what I'm going to do with you, maybe tie you up with Stren.
> 
> Fish Pictures from *2015*, Duh!!! I'm pretty sure April and October haven't happened yet this year. This is unless you've got some time traveling doohicky (a bong maybe), and you've ventured forward (acid) in the year. LOL... We can all pitch in and get you counseling if you need it.
> 
> BTW, nice fish, just wrong year. :good:


Drat foiled again, and yes I was drinking and driving My Delorian, actually I was just excited about figuring out how to post pix. Here, here is a Rainbow from Jan........satisfied now? http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/...5055_zpstnbnmpvh Dec 14 Red River rainbow.jpg

PS. in a effort to lessen the Public humiliation I edited the last post!


----------



## GarrettMyers

Boom!!!!!!


----------



## EStrong

Tom 513 said:


> Drat foiled again, and yes I was drinking and driving My Delorian, actually I was just excited about figuring out how to post pix. Here, here is a Rainbow from Jan........satisfied now? http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/...5055_zpstnbnmpvh Dec 14 Red River rainbow.jpg
> 
> PS. in a effort to lessen the Public humiliation I edited the last post!


LOL... Tom, you're alright for a white boy. Keep up the good work!


----------



## NCbassattack

Good February bass.


----------



## DblDinCincy

Nice Bass & Crappie Tom. I'm envious!


----------



## Clementsdiesel

2 walleyes from Erie and one saugeye from Indian


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

It counts??? He looked a little famished...


----------



## fishdealer04

Fish Ohio Channel Catfish through the ice on Lake Erie:



My Personal Best walleye 9.3 pounds through the ice on Lake Erie:



Limit of walleye and a white bass from last Thursday:



Got my girlfriend on the ice for some walleye as well about a month ago:



Another walleye:


----------



## fallen513

Great fish Brian!


----------



## lynchingfish513

Went out to a little local creek since I couldn't get the boat out and I caught two smallies.


----------



## SMBHooker

lynchingfish513 said:


> Went out to a little local creek since I couldn't get the boat out and I caught two smallies.


Pretty looking Creek!


----------



## lynchingfish513

Yeah it really was it was pretty deep right there but it had a green/blueish hint throughout the creek it was nice to be out again.


----------



## GarrettMyers

lynchingfish513 said:


> Went out to a little local creek since I couldn't get the boat out and I caught two smallies.



Awesome stuff. Great looking smallies. What did you catch them on?


----------



## savethetrophies

lynchingfish513 said:


> Went out to a little local creek since I couldn't get the boat out and I caught two smallies.


Cheeky bastard! That's awesome man. I gotta hunt down a crick that's not flooded I guess .... Great fish


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

lynchingfish513 said:


> Went out to a little local creek since I couldn't get the boat out and I caught two smallies.


Man. You're just teasing us right now. 

Good stuff.


----------



## JimmyMac

Hopefully I will be posting pics in this thread by the weekend. Glad to see so many people are already off to a wonderful year, gives me motivation.


----------



## lynchingfish513

GarrettMyers said:


> Awesome stuff. Great looking smallies. What did you catch them on?


Thanks man. I tried alot of plastics on jig heads off of jig heads but nothing. So for the hell of it I put on a small yellow an black spinner bait with a grey minnow shape swimbait as a trailer and that seemed to work pretty good.


----------



## yakfish

Here's a 29 inch channel from January


----------



## strongto

First smallie for March.


----------



## fishmasterflex

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TurtleJugger

First crappie of the year. A couple slabs and some eaters.


----------



## garhtr

Sometimes it pays too FISH, second 5 dollar bill I've found on the Lmr 
recently.
Good luck and Good fishing.


----------



## afishinfool

Some nice gills from last week.


----------



## yakfish




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

yakfish said:


>


Nice slab!


----------



## oldstinkyguy

afishinfool said:


> Some nice gills from last week.


wow, nice fish


----------



## GarrettMyers

Nice gills there


----------



## garhtr

Scrappy Rainbows


----------



## EStrong

Two fat green monkeys.

View media item 19407
View media item 19408
View media item 19405
View media item 19406


----------



## garhtr

They're here !


----------



## SMBHooker

garhtr said:


> They're here !


Ur second pic looks like the fish is walking down a tree from where it was perched out of water. Lol


----------



## yakfisherman33

caught one off a lure I made


----------



## SConner

Thank you SMBHooker for the awesome photography.


----------



## BaitWaster

SConner said:


> View attachment 109919
> 
> Thank you SMBHooker for the awesome photography.


Absolutely stellar!


----------



## Crawdude

garhtr said:


> They're here !



Awesome news garhtr!


----------



## garhtr

Enjoying Spring


----------



## savethetrophies




----------



## garhtr




----------



## chris1162




----------



## yakfish




----------



## Guest

Pike




__
Guest


__
May 4, 2015








GMR Pike on 5/2/15


----------



## Yates

Crappie Tournaments
*PATOKA lake 3-21-15 
Brookville 4-4-15*


----------



## GarrettMyers

LMR Flathead caught on a smoke metalflake grub right in a current seam. 


First topwater bass of the year.


----------



## afishinfool

1st rainbow ever


----------



## afishinfool

afishinfool said:


> 1st rainbow ever


----------



## garhtr




----------



## whodeynati

Coolers full of bait! 
I should be good for the summer.


----------



## canoe carp killer

whodeynati said:


> Coolers full of bait!
> I should be good for the summer.


Nice haul!!!


----------



## Big Joshy

I love this thread.. My year has been excellent so far for the few times I have been able to get out.. Heres some pretty fish.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Caught this guy last Friday on a short after work river mission to drop another plastic in his hole after I saw him nail my grub but miss the hook two days prior.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Stekor

This evening after work.. Quick trip to the river that's still...


----------



## GarrettMyers

I'm on vacation in Myrtle Beach and I found some freshwater. Had to work hard to get 3 LMBs. A black senko was the only thing they would touch. Unfortunately, didn't find any southern giants like I hoped.


----------



## Smittyfisher




----------



## GarrettMyers

Got out again for a short trip today. Ended up with a couple good fish down here, but they were far from the 10 pound beast I was looking for.... It's the first time since I was a kid that I caught southern strain bass. They seem to be a lot darker than what we have around.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Yates

good year so far


----------



## bnt55

Yates said:


> View attachment 186531
> good year so far


Dang! Those are some serious crappie! I hope you won the tournament with those pigs


----------



## EStrong

bnt55 said:


> Dang! Those are some serious crappie! I hope you won the tournament with those pigs


Yeah, those are crappigs! Huge! Those are bigger than most people's SMB and LMB on here. That's definitely what a SLAB should look like. Well Done!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Every time I float the river, I catch channel cats when I'm targeting smallmouth... What the heck.


----------



## Stekor

I never fish the mad, but I went out there today.. 10.5" was biggest of the day for me.


----------



## lonewolf

Electric only lake 5-23


----------



## lonewolf




----------



## garhtr




----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Phone died after this pic. 










Good thing there was a random guy on the bank near me to take a pic of this 16". smallie of this size out of a small creek is definitely satisfying.


----------



## Captain Failboat




----------



## garhtr




----------



## SMBHooker

My favorite shot from this weekend's float.


----------



## midoh39

Screenshot_2015-06-01-12-59-10




__
midoh39


__
Jun 1, 2015











  








Screenshot_2015-06-01-12-59-17




__
midoh39


__
Jun 1, 2015











  








Screenshot_2015-06-01-12-59-03




__
midoh39


__
Jun 1, 2015







A few fish from kiser.




  








IMG_20150531_155202




__
midoh39


__
Jun 1, 2015







And an Erie slab


----------



## HOUSE

46" bull red from last night. Fishing trip with OGF Chris1162 and a friend. Missing you guys...kinda


----------



## Dandrews

HOUSE said:


> 46" bull red from last night. Fishing trip with OGF Chris1162 and a friend. Missing you guys...kinda


Nice!!
I heard something about you catching a good fish!!


----------



## whodeynati

HOUSE said:


> 46" bull red from last night. Fishing trip with OGF Chris1162 and a friend. Missing you guys...kinda


That could be any guy? How do you know it's you, polygraph?


----------



## HOUSE

whodeynati said:


> That could be any guy? How do you know it's you, polygraph?


The same mystery man missed another giant red on a 12 inch mullet head last night  He caught a giant black drum though:


----------



## midoh39

Now you're just showing off lol


----------



## ohioangler2016




----------



## Captain Failboat




----------



## Eatsleepfish

First time at a certain lake this year produced this nice 17 incher.


----------



## BaitWaster

Little guy but beautiful colors...


----------



## garhtr




----------



## dytmook

I found this of a nice crappie I caught on Memorial Day weekend


----------



## Eatsleepfish

More topwater fun. 18 and 19.5 incher.


----------



## BaitWaster

Today's catches....


----------



## BaitWaster

Today's catches....


----------



## ohioangler2016




----------



## ohioangler2016




----------



## ohioangler2016




----------



## strongto




----------



## Perch N' Crappie

Brown trout


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

I'm the HULK.


----------



## Stekor

My three year old getting his first lmb. I think to scale that's like a 24" pig for us grown ups, haha.


----------



## Stekor

Last night pond fishing to beat the blown out river blues. Sometimes there's peace in the simplicity of a weightless stick worm.


----------



## BMayhall

GREENIES


----------



## chris1162




----------



## ohioangler2016




----------



## Just Fishin'




----------



## chris1162

35"


----------



## GarrettMyers

Senko on the pads


----------



## Eatsleepfish

My wife and I moved into our first house recently and I've been without internet for close to a week, but don't think I haven't been out nearly every day catching fish lol New house stuff has sure cut into my morning fishing time. Here are a few catches from the past few weeks...

The week prior to the rivers going haywire I finally got into some saugeye. I caught 10 in 3 days in 2 spots. The first day I hit a feeding frenzy and felt like I was re-living CM's saugeye night. Literally every 2-3 casts I'd get a hit. In 25 minutes time I encountered 15-16 saugeye between hits, brief hookups and actual catches. I ended up with 6 total with the biggest @ 19in.



I've been doing a lot of fly fishing recently too. The bluegill have gone absolutely nuts this past week.

Acton gill.



"Fun size" river smallie on the fly.



The carp action has been pretty good with all of this rain. I caught my first ever mirror carp 2 weeks ago just after midnight.



The Hunchback of Notre Pond. One of many bass that couldn't resist the c-shad last week.



200th fish of the year caught last Thursday.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

* radioactive bucketmouth *


----------



## garhtr

Mirrors are making up a higher percentage of my carp catches this season, kind of strange. Cool fish but the ones lacking scales are kinda Freaky 
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## Bsbasser




----------



## chris1162




----------



## chris1162




----------



## GarrettMyers




----------



## garhtr




----------



## chris1162




----------



## chris1162

gmr dinks


----------



## chris1162




----------



## Captain Failboat

. Pond, black buzz bait, neighborhood of 16"


----------



## Eatsleepfish

The highlight of yesterday's 4 species, 29 fish outing was earning my first carp on the fly. My patience and perseverance of about a year paid off when this creek dweller fell for a white wooly bugger.


----------



## Stekor

The long drive to find a creek that wasn't blown out this morning was worth it.


----------



## GarrettMyers




----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## chris1162

9.3lbs







9.4lbs 
Gmr- cutbait


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

the creek is fish able and wadeable! Thank you sweet baby Jesus.


----------



## Aaron2012

1st river bass of the year


----------



## Eatsleepfish

I had a very fun 8 species, 25 fish day on the GMR and Twin Creek. The rock bass were on fire today with 9 landed. The biggest fish of the day was this 19 3/4in saugeye. 



By far the prettiest fish I've ever caught. I caught 3 longear sunfish today, but this one was insanely vibrant. Pictures don't do it justice. My wife wanted to take it home lol


----------



## Stekor

A trifecta of bass species from yesterday.


----------



## GarrettMyers




----------



## garhtr




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

garhtr said:


> View attachment 191004
> View attachment 191005
> View attachment 191006


Nice striper on the fly. I bet that was a ton of fun.


----------



## chris1162

couple of kings


----------



## Eatsleepfish

After the storm this morning the bite was decent, but very shallow. The fish would barely grab anything I threw. I lost a 14in ish smallie on a jump which barely hooked a Rebel craw, lost a really good saugeye, followed by 2 nice saugeyes on grubs. First went 19.25in and the second went 20in. Shortly after, I had a monster eye which felt like a log. It was heavy! After a little head shake it too was off. I also had a good size hybrid swat at my grub twice knocking it out of the water, but failed to connect. The two eyes I did manage were barely hooked. One fell off as soon as I landed it. These fish couldn't be felt tapping like they normally do. Instead, it wasn't until I lifted the rod that I'd feel the weight of a fish. At least I lucked out with two.


----------



## Captain Failboat

Fish Ohio gill on a buzz bait


----------



## Nightcrawler666

Captain Failboat said:


> Fish Ohio gill on a buzz bait


Now that is a hog gill! Love it when they hit buzzbaits.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

What a pleasant morning it was to hit the water....


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Flannel_Carp

Double trouble on a pop-R


----------



## Cat Mangler

Flannel_Carp said:


> Double trouble on a pop-R
> 
> View attachment 191471


Now that's some cool stuff! Bet that was an interesting fight!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Cat Mangler said:


> Now that's some cool stuff! Bet that was an interesting fight!


Man I thought I had a monster on!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

walleye or saugeye?


----------



## Flannel_Carp

BuzzBait Brad said:


> View attachment 191510
> walleye or saugeye?


I'd almost guarantee walleye; look at the tail:


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Flannel_Carp said:


> I'd almost guarantee walleye; look at the tail:
> 
> View attachment 191515


That was my initial thought too but I'm just not sure. This one is hard to tell because of the black light blotches on the mid of the body. I can usually tell them apart. Saugeye can have the white tip on tail too though. If it helps, this one was caught on the great Miami south Dayton


----------



## Flannel_Carp

null


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Eatsleepfish




----------



## Eatsleepfish

This morning I started off with a flattie just under 27 inches...



And later caught my first ever walleye! It went 19 inches. These guys actually put up a little fight compared to saugeye.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## jrose

Recent San Diego trip- Dorado and yellowtail!!!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Lol...


----------



## bank runner

BuzzBait Brad said:


> That was my initial thought too but I'm just not sure. This one is hard to tell because of the black light blotches on the mid of the body. I can usually tell them apart. Saugeye can have the white tip on tail too though. If it helps, this one was caught on the great Miami south Dayton


I say saugeye you are correct saugeye can have white tipped tail plus the head of the GMR is Indian Lake which is stocked with saugeye


----------



## Flannel_Carp

bank runner said:


> I say saugeye you are correct saugeye can have white tipped tail plus the head of the GMR is Indian Lake which is stocked with saugeye


Now knowing that saugs can also have the white tip on the tail I agree, with other markings it is probably a saugeye. And yes, the head of the GMR is Indian, but CJ Brown Res walleye can also make their way to the GMR via Buck Creek and the Mad River, and I believe the fish was caught downstream of that confluence.

Also:


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Flannel_Carp said:


> Now knowing that saugs can also have the white tip on the tail I agree, with other markings it is probably a saugeye. And yes, the head of the GMR is Indian, but CJ Brown Res walleye can also make their way to the GMR via Buck Creek and the Mad River, and I believe the fish was caught downstream of that confluence.


I have caught walleye on the GMR as well too. I think I heard they used to stock them in west Carrollton back in the day?


----------



## KaGee

Please keep on topic which is "2015 Pictures". 
Take your conversations to PM or start another thread.
Thank you!


----------



## Eatsleepfish

If you weren't fishing this morning apparently you didn't get the memo. The new moon bite was hot! I fished riffles, seams, lowheads and whatever else I could find over a few mile stretch and found plenty of hungry fish. 22.5in channel, 25in carp, 2 carpsuckers, dink saugeye, 20in walleye and a 28in flathead  Here are a couple...

So there are other kinds of cats in the river....



2nd walleye this week!







Heck there was even a TB siting as I was driving by that spot on my way home  Expect a report. The only thing that would have made this morning better would have been not losing another good flattie due to a faulty brand new hook  and another large fish of some sort which popped off.


----------



## garhtr

Finally some larger waters are low and clear enough for some sight fishing, should be a Great W/E


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Solid LMR smallie today. Helped a kid from church get on his first ever river fish today too even though they weren't that great of size. He sure was excited. It was fun to watch. Had him throwing in all the right places and wading! Everything on Vic Coomer curly Shad and grubs.


----------



## ML1187

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Solid LMR smallie today. Helped a kid from church get on his first ever river fish today too even though they weren't that great of size. He sure was excited. It was fun to watch. Had him throwing in all the right places and wading! Everything on Vic Coomer curly Shad and grubs.
> 
> View attachment 192033
> 
> 
> View attachment 192035
> 
> 
> View attachment 192036


Good job getting the young fella out man. Nice. Real nice.


----------



## chris1162




----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## Eatsleepfish

17.5"


----------



## catmando




----------



## garhtr




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

23.5" saugeye


----------



## chris1162




----------



## Cat Mangler




----------



## Eatsleepfish

Yesterday's attempt at #400 fell short so today was the day. Everything hooked went absolutely nuts today. Started off with this 32 inch flathead. My 20th of the year. It thought it was a carp at first with many high speed zig zag runs. Thankfully my new stronger hooks did the job.



I honestly thought I had a 14in smallie on the line with this fish doing multiple runs and even peeling drag. Much to my surprise it was a 16in saugeye! What did this thing eat for breakfast? My 400th fish of 2015 



#401 13in smallie


----------



## Eatsleepfish

I went 3 for 3 on the flathead bite this morning. The cooler temps are making them hungry and ramping up their aggression levels to 120%. It's been getting crazy so get out there and hit your favorite log jam, lowhead, boulder field or bridge piling. They have been hitting just about everywhere  Oh and they are beginning to hit pumpkin tubes even more. They absolutely hammer these 

Lil guy @ 24 inches



27 inch pumpkin tube eater



28 inch drag burner


----------



## SMBHooker

ESF, that 1st pic is real nice.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

The most severely unhealthy river largemouth I have ever seen. A 17.5" fish should not be this skinny. His eyes were sunken into their sockets and his spine came to a point due to lack of fat anywhere on his body. Was really strange to see.


----------



## Noah F. Doak

Channel cat from the Chesapeake Bay










Striper from the Chesapeake










Largemouth from a farm pond










Carp from Smith Mountain Lake in Virginia. It looks like I have only one leg but I have both legs I promise.










Big bluegill from the Seneca spillway










Carp from Seneca, just caught him this evening.


----------



## chris1162




----------



## oldstinkyguy

After a hard night spent camping in the wilderness our hero was ready for battle. After bravely baiting his hook (with a wormy he named Jimmy) he gave a mighty heave and cast out. After an epic wait no mere mortal could take (or at least his little brother Donovan) the battle was finally joined. What ensued was classic battle in which the outcome was always in doubt. But thru sheer determination, brute strength and an iron will our hero prevailed. After much deliberation it was finally determined (and after everyone got to touch it) that his cousin Kally could release the newly named Frederick the Fish. Here it is in all it's glory,,,





Gavin's First Fish


----------



## Eatsleepfish

When you're short on time, it can be hard to decide where to go. Thankfully it only took one cast. 34.5in


----------



## bellbrookbass

Flannel_Carp said:


> The most severely unhealthy river largemouth I have ever seen. A 17.5" fish should not be this skinny. His eyes were sunken into their sockets and his spine came to a point due to lack of fat anywhere on his body. Was really strange to see.
> 
> View attachment 192391
> 
> 
> View attachment 192392


What an odd looking bass! Thought you had caught a nice Saugeye at first glance.


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## z3bul0n

hybrid or striper? having a hard time identifying some of the fish I've caught. I catch a lot around 16" but haven't caught any over 17".
my biggest striped fish yet. working on getting some over 20''. these striped fish have me hooked. love the fight they give, anyone have any tips to catch the big ones.


----------



## z3bul0n




----------



## fvogel67




----------



## chris1162




----------



## Bigguy513

XUbassfishing said:


> Dale Hollow January
> A couple nice smallies.
> View attachment 106169
> 
> View attachment 106170


I was down there with january as well. We didn't get a great weekend, only 3 or 4 descent SMB on the float n' fly technique but I can't wait to get back.


----------



## Bigguy513

Friend's Personal Pond








Trolling for Pike with my Pops








Gravel Pit Bass








Thunderstorm SMB








More Tiny SMB... Haven't caught any notable ones in 2015 :-(


----------



## Aaron2012




----------



## Eatsleepfish

A couple last minute August flatties. August was good to me. Let's see what September brings...

27.5in



23 incher


----------



## fvogel67

Some fish my oldest














son has caught this year.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Today was day of the dinks. No matter where I went or what I threw I could not get anything of size to hit. Still, a 3 species day of dinks is better than no action at all on a hot day like today.


----------



## garhtr

Enjoying the clear water


----------



## kingofamberley

Got a nice largemouth out of the Hocking while visiting my grad student buddy at OU


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Started off the day at "channel alley". A hole I found last week that has a number of channels in it. Today they were hitting a new spoon I bought on about every 3rd or 4th cast... Well until one showed me that my line had a nick or something in it. Bye bye fish, spoon and bite. I moved on and found this 16.75in smallie.



With 5 minutes to go I hooked up with another flathead on the pumpkin tube. Nothing major just 26.5 inches. 



Until it cools down or the water goes up I think the bigger ones will lay low.


----------



## chris1162

another night of dinks on the gmr for me. 6 channels and a double header of dink flatties.


----------



## ML1187




----------



## Flannel_Carp

Photo cred to Saugeye Tom, river sojourner and pioneer!


----------



## garhtr




----------



## ML1187

garhtr said:


> View attachment 193224
> View attachment 193225


We need reports for these beasts !!!!!


----------



## monsterKAT11

Gmr


----------



## Eatsleepfish

I did a lot of smallmouth fishing this weekend in creeks and rivers. My brothers have most of the pics from those, but here is a nice one I caught yesterday. 15.5in



22.5in crankbait channel



Sometimes your eyes definitely are bigger than your stomach.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Yesterday's one and done deal. When you only have 40 minutes to fish it's nice to catch something. 23 inch fat cat.


----------



## Just Fishin'

A quick little lunchtime trip today and the first river fish in a couple weeks!


----------



## 9Left




----------



## Eatsleepfish

A fun morning....

First cast.



A few minutes later.



Rocky current + pumpkin tube =



16.5in tiger smallie? Yes please! Found this guy in a foot of water with a 4in fluke.



I missed a couple more brief hookups and had numerous hits. The fish were out this morning.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Eatsleepfish said:


> A fun morning....
> 
> First cast.
> 
> 
> 
> A few minutes later.
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky current + pumpkin tube =
> 
> 
> 
> 16.5in tiger smallie? Yes please! Found this guy in a foot of water with a 4in fluke.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed a couple more brief hookups and had numerous hits. The fish were out this morning.


They might have been out this morning but definitely not this afternoon. Only managed a largemouth on Vic coomers new paddle tail swimbait and a channel cat on a big joshy swimbait


----------



## GarrettMyers




----------



## Eatsleepfish

Not the most pleasant morning to fish, but once I found a deep hole and slowly bounced plastics on the bottom, the fish became hungry. Found 2 of these guys and a carp.


----------



## GarrettMyers

Eatsleepfish said:


> Not the most pleasant morning to fish, but once I found a deep hole and slowly bounced plastics on the bottom, the fish became hungry. Found 2 of these guys and a carp.


Channels must never stop eating. Couldn't get anything else except them today. I got 3 that were all about the same size, 24-25". I must have caught 15 that were in that range so far this year.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

GarrettMyers said:


> Channels must never stop eating. Couldn't get anything else except them today. I got 3 that were all about the same size, 24-25". I must have caught 15 that were in that range so far this year.


Ain't that the truth. We were catching them in that size on the river last January and February


----------



## oldstinkyguy

we put the band back together, went on the road for the weekend....


----------



## Stealth14Angler

Holy smokes OSG! What a trip!


----------



## Dandrews

The only smallie caught on the trip, looks a little small compared to the stripey fish


----------



## Dandrews

Eatsleepfish said:


> Sometimes your eyes definitely are bigger than your stomach.


This picture is killing me!!


----------



## greghal

OSG, DO, and DDrews caught these awesome fish a few hours after House and I left. We heard play by play over the phone on our way home, it was killing us. Great job guys, what a fun trip.


----------



## chris1162

menhaden aka saltwater shad


----------



## BaitWaster

A couple of decent smallmouth during a quick outing before work


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Fish are becoming harder to find. Here the better ones from the past few days.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Saugeye from under a big log on a spinner.


----------



## SConner

16.5 inch Smallmouth.


----------



## Roscoe

Nice catch Conner! Healthy one! That tail says a lot about a SMB. Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## BaitWaster

16 inch smallie on an absolutely beautiful day!


----------



## Just Fishin'




----------



## chris1162

34"17lb gmr


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Still hitting the tube.


----------



## BaitWaster

Another decent 16 in smallie before heading to the workplace


----------



## OutdoorLife

A very fun year so far. Can't wait to get out again soon to hit the fall feeding frenzy!


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Cold, windy and downright miserable. I could barely cast it was gusting so hard, BUT the fish were hungry. Caught 3, lost 1 and had a big hit all in a very short amount of time. First two took a pearl grub. The cat was caught on a black/chart minnow crank. Temps are in freefall mode. Get out there while you can!


----------



## monsterKAT11

Lower GMR


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Just after daybreak I got into a little feeding frenzy. Within my first 10 minutes, I had 4 hybrids slap at my grub, but only 1 took it. I also had a nice smallie in the 16-17in range throw the hook on a head shake.



Further upstream on the first cast my grub was nailed by my new pb smallie. 18.75 inches  Still looking for that 19+.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

monsterKAT11 said:


> View attachment 194897
> View attachment 194898
> 
> 
> Lower GMR


Upper you ain't fooling Noone


----------



## Eatsleepfish

First ever flathead not caught on an artificial, first ever night time flattie, 2nd fish of the year on live bait and 40th flathead of the year. Thanks Chris1162 for the live bait help/tips and 9Left for the pic! 27 inches.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Normally a 14.5 inch smb would not be picture worthy, but the pot belly on this thing was insane. I wish I could have taken a top view of it. Shad were oozing from it's pores lol


----------



## knuckleric

My first ever grass carp, pulled him out of a private pond a few weekends ago.


----------



## Dolomieu

Caught bait sized fish yesterday..Still a beautiful morning to be on the water..


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Sometimes those short, few minute trips are more productive than those few hour trips. Quit making excuses and get out and fish


----------



## strongto

21.5"


----------



## Flannel_Carp

My new personal best smallmouth tonight, a hair over 19.


----------



## DLarrick

Im calling 17” at best flannel……with your acquired photography skills from SMB you guys can make things look bigger. And on that note….can you help me crop a picture to my girlfriend? 
Congrats on a nice fish. Love the color on it too.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

I gave the river a break and headed for calm water. The floating leaves gave way to the 20 inch, 5lb, 1oz monster lurking below as it crushed my black buzzbait.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

strongto said:


> 21.5"


Pig!!!


----------



## Dandrews

Flannel_Carp said:


> My new personal best smallmouth tonight, a hair over 19.
> 
> View attachment 195211


Wow! Nice looking SMB!!


----------



## Dandrews

A couple recent cats, both crushed swimbaits.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Flannel_Carp said:


> My new personal best smallmouth tonight, a hair over 19.
> 
> View attachment 195211


What a beauty! and a great photo.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Eatsleepfish said:


> I gave the river a break and headed for calm water. The floating leaves gave way to the 20 inch, 5lb, 1oz monster lurking below as it crushed my black buzzbait.


Nice job, your making a habit of this


----------



## Eatsleepfish

25 inches, 5lb, 8 oz.


----------



## GarrettMyers

Topwater


----------



## fallen513

Nice work Garrett. 

GMR fish:


----------



## Buzzy

I've had a good summer


----------



## gibson330usa

New LMR species for me, this bug guy hit a red and black Rebel Craw. Also caught drum, smallmouth and saugeye with it today, what a nice day to be out.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fallen513 said:


> Nice work Garrett.
> 
> GMR fish:


That came from twin creek. You ain't fooling Noone...tom


----------



## GarrettMyers

fallen513 said:


> Nice work Garrett.
> 
> GMR fish:


S'not bad but I seent better out of gmr


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Flannel_Carp said:


> View attachment 195521


Praise the fish gods


----------



## Eatsleepfish

My new medium-heavy rod has awesome power for topwater hooksets(nothing worth showing yet) and big fish in current. I finally got to test it out on a couple nice channels. What a difference this rod has over a medium rod.

25 inches, 6lbs. Caught on a pearl swimbait.



24 inches, 5lbs, 1oz. Caught on a chartreuse grub.


----------



## whodeynati

Going through the weigh in line.. for the biggest catfish tournament ever. (182 boats)















Plus our livewell before we went back to the ramp


----------



## savethetrophies




----------



## Saugeye Tom

savethetrophies said:


>


Oh my.........!!!


----------



## afishinfool

22" very close to 4lbs








17 3/4"


----------



## garhtr




----------



## fvogel67




----------



## fvogel67




----------



## chris1162

16lbs














23" . Both on gmr with fresh shad. Water temp was 54-57 today.


----------



## ML1187

Final smallmouth of the season. Bittersweet.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Fishing the GMR and caught this guy. Never having caught any of the weird invasive carps I was sure it was an Asian carp but turns out it's some kind of grass carp. Hooked him snugly right under its lower lip so I don't know if tried to eat my grub or that's just where I happened to snare it. Quite a surprise tho...


----------



## garhtr

A little light tackle fun !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

oldstinkyguy said:


> Fishing the GMR and caught this guy. Never having caught any of the weird invasive carps I was sure it was an Asian carp but turns out it's some kind of grass carp. Hooked him snugly right under its lower lip so I don't know if tried to eat my grub or that's just where I happened to snare it. Quite a surprise tho...
> View attachment 195919


White amur!!


----------



## Eatsleepfish

I found another nice eye @ 19 inches today. I decided to head to a spot I hadn't been to in a while and as I was walking along I noticed the low water had revealed a new island in a normally featureless looking area. The island created the perfect seam with water only 12-15 inches deep. It only took a half dozen casts...


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Eatsleepfish said:


> I found another nice eye @ 19 inches today. I decided to head to a spot I hadn't been to in a while and as I was walking along I noticed the low water had revealed a new island in a normally featureless looking area. The island created the perfect seam with water only 12-15 inches deep. It only took a half dozen casts...


Sounds like a spot to remember next year when the waters higher!


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Looky what I found...


----------



## Eatsleepfish




----------



## Flannel_Carp

Busy weekend


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Felt like carp fishing Saturday. It was non stop action for a couple hours. Fun change of pace.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

This morning's highlight was catching yet another pb saugeye. This brute went 23 inches. The luck quickly changed when I hooked up with a beast shortly after(probably a large flathead) and the hook snapped at the weight...


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Punching weeds with a weighted jig in the rain.


----------



## Hampton77

First of its kind for me...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hampton77 said:


> First of its kind for me...
> View attachment 196418


Yes Olde mirror carp


----------



## Hampton77

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yes Olde mirror carp


I had a guy in another group tell me this was an israeli carp. I had seen them here several times being referred to as mirror carp. In fact, I want to dig back through some posts from last year. It seems to me there was a guy that did a lot of carp fishing that discussed this in detail. Either way, it wasn't the northern I thought it was when I saw what looked like vertical bands on this fish as it rolled about 20' out.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hampton77 said:


> I had a guy in another group tell me this was an israeli carp. I had seen them here several times being referred to as mirror carp. In fact, I want to dig back through some posts from last year. It seems to me there was a guy that did a lot of carp fishing that discussed this in detail. Either way, it wasn't the northern I thought it was when I saw what looked like vertical bands on this fish as it rolled about 20' out.


Lol...pike... it's a mirror for sure.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hampton77 said:


> I had a guy in another group tell me this was an israeli carp. I had seen them here several times being referred to as mirror carp. In fact, I want to dig back through some posts from last year. It seems to me there was a guy that did a lot of carp fishing that discussed this in detail. Either way, it wasn't the northern I thought it was when I saw what looked like vertical bands on this fish as it rolled about 20' out.


The Israelis have little beards and mustaches...lol


----------



## Aaron2012

A few smallies from my last couple of trips.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Success isn't always about the size of the prize. Sometimes it's the shear determination to win that outweighs the rest.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

With the blown out river I have decided to take advantage of the good crappie fishing and learn a new technique. I have never targeted crappie specifically, but thought I'd try hair jigs and grubs under a bobber. This has been a deadly technique these past few days catching numerous 6-7 inch crappie and the occasional 12-14 inch bass. I finally caught a decent 12 inch crappie today at a private pond.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Eatsleepfish

This little guy enabled me to finally join the November fish club


----------



## Cat Mangler

Eatsleepfish said:


> This little guy enabled me to finally join the November fish club


Nice man! I am already a member of the November club, but decided to hit a usual spring brush pile haunt this morning to see if I could get a fish this November. Got two crappie, one maybe 5" and then a decent 9" crappie. This makes the 11th month this year I've been able to pull something in and hope for a December catch this year to finally join the 12 month club!


----------



## garhtr

There's something special about a foggy morning.


----------



## TIC

Went to Lake St. Clair on 10/21 to fish with my guide buddy - Art Furguson. We had a good day. Caught 61 smallies, a big Northern Pike and some monster Drum. We had 15 smallies over 4 lbs, 5 over 5lbs and one 6 LB. 2 oz. monster. All released to fight another day.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

I found another GMR walleye today @ 19 inches.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

6th fish Ohio fish for me this year. 28" 8 lbs 
One more month and I'll have have a fish every month this year. 










Ugly thing


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BuzzBait Brad said:


> 6th fish Ohio fish for me this year. 28" 8 lbs
> One more month and I'll have have a fish every month this year.
> 
> View attachment 197096
> 
> 
> Ugly thing
> 
> View attachment 197098


You've tired into carpman.....mirror carp is beautiful


----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Eatsleepfish

Today I went to a new waterway. Not sure what to expect I began by throwing the good ol beetle spin. First 2 casts were dink bass. Over the next couple hours I would end up catching 23 fish. 12 bass, 9 crappie and 2 bluegill. The bass were all dinks in the 6-8 inch range, but very feisty. My 600th fish of the year came and looked like this...



The crappie averaged 8-10 inches for the most part until this guy hit...



A huge 13 incher. My pb and 9th species of FO this year  Bobby Garland minnows under a bobber seemed to be the favorite lure of the day


----------



## Schoenherrz

Nice fish ESF, I love those Bobby garlands!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Eatsleepfish said:


> Today I went to a new waterway. Not sure what to expect I began by throwing the good ol beetle spin. First 2 casts were dink bass. Over the next couple hours I would end up catching 23 fish. 12 bass, 9 crappie and 2 bluegill. The bass were all dinks in the 6-8 inch range, but very feisty. My 600th fish of the year came and looked like this...
> 
> 
> 
> The crappie averaged 8-10 inches for the most part until this guy hit...
> 
> 
> 
> A huge 13 incher. My pb and 9th species of FO this year  Bobby Garland minnows under a bobber seemed to be the favorite lure of the day


You have way to much free time....get married. Lmao..sweet specks man


----------



## Cat Mangler

Found a little group of baby bass today in a gravel pit, think this is the only one that was big enough to eat the Coomer paddletails. Lol


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Saugeye Tom said:


> You have way to much free time....get married. Lmao..sweet specks man


Believe it or not I am married lol I fish while she sleeps so we both win.

Zach, I just bought a pack of Bobby Garland minnows a couple weeks ago and they have received crazy action. In a couple ponds I have fished recently I have caught close to 70 fish on them already. I can't wait to give them a shot in the river next year! You have proven large hybrids can't turn them down either.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Eatsleepfish

Never thought I'd say this, but crappie fishing is actually kinda fun. Not sure if it's the fact that I'm catching fish this late in the year or that I've caught nearly 80 fish the past few days(bass, crappie, gill), but it's rather addicting lol Today I got into a number of good white and black crappie 11+ inches. The best one went a little over 12, but didn't want its picture taken. Here are a couple...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Just peachy


----------



## chris1162

first blue from the kayak.


----------



## monsterKAT11




----------



## Riverbum




----------



## garhtr




----------



## chris1162

now that i got my deer tags filled i can fish some more. Got this nice 20lb blue today for a new pb. I caught one more small one also.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## monsterKAT11




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Selective harvest


----------



## Eatsleepfish

24 degrees, heavy fog and water right around 45. Even the smallest fish become trophies in this weather. I only found this one. Caught on a chrome minnow crank in the dark. As it got light I almost got a really cool surprise when a bronze, football shaped fish around 14 inches came right up and took a swipe at my lure just before pulling it out of the water. It missed


----------



## garhtr




----------



## XUbassfishing

45" Caesar's Creek Musky




__
XUbassfishing


__
Dec 7, 2015











  








45" Caesar's Creek Musky




__
XUbassfishing


__
Dec 7, 2015


----------



## garhtr

A fun December day ! Weather forecast is looking good.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Catch a fish every month this year, complete.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BuzzBait Brad said:


> View attachment 198988
> 
> 
> Catch a fish every month this year, complete.


Don't count. Lol


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Saugeye Tom said:


> Don't count. Lol


Carp get no love around here!


----------



## polebender

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Carp get no love around here!


Super fun to catch! Did you jump on top of it and wrestle it in?! That's what it looks like!  Congrats on a fish each month of the year!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

polebender said:


> Super fun to catch! Did you jump on top of it and wrestle it in?! That's what it looks like!  Congrats on a fish each month of the year!


I love carp fishing. It is a lot of fun. Funny story, I did get down and dirty with 2 carp. I lost a carp at the bank. The one pictured, I fumbled in the mud trying to land him. Ended up in the water and getting muddy. On top of the that, my line broke trying to land him right at the edge of the bank, I had to lunge at him and grab him before he got away. Almost lost my December fish! So dang it tom, it counts! Lol I had to work hard for this one.


----------



## polebender

That's funny!


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Some of us nuts fish in all conditions like sideways rain. Another crazy OGFer and myself hit the river until the lightning came. We got into a couple. The biggest was this 19.75 incher. Water still very warm @ 52.


----------



## polebender

Eatsleepfish said:


> Some of us nuts fish in all conditions like sideways rain. Another crazy OGFer and myself hit the river until the lightning came. We got into a couple. The biggest was this 19.75 incher.
> 
> Great job! Way to keep after them! And to think the best fishing is yet to come! Congrats!


----------



## Smittyfisher

A 19 inch spot cought on the ohio with a Zara spook


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## canoe carp killer

Got stuck in Florida for a week and caught some
Interesting things!!


----------



## DLarrick

12/20 bass


----------



## yakfish




----------



## garhtr

This was one of my favorite threads of 2015.
I just spent a few minutes looking back at all the great pictures and comments, 
Thank you Estrong for starting it and thanks to everyone that took the time to contribute. 
Good luck in 2016 !


----------



## KaGee

Modified the title... keep the thread alive for another year.


----------



## HOUSE

canoe carp killer said:


> View attachment 199404
> 
> 
> Got stuck in Florida for a week and caught some
> Interesting things!!


That's cheating


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom

canoe carp killer said:


> View attachment 199404
> 
> 
> Got stuck in Florida for a week and caught some
> Interesting things!!


They fight good!!!


----------



## EStrong

garhtr said:


> This was one of my favorite threads of 2015.
> I just spent a few minutes looking back at all the great pictures and comments,
> Thank you Estrong for starting it and thanks to everyone that took the time to contribute.
> Good luck in 2016 !


It was my pleasure! Really I just continued XUbassfishing's thread from 2014. Plus it was a horrible Winter to start 2015 with and I had bagged a nice monster right at the start of January so I had to brag some more, LOL...

E...


----------



## garhtr

Winter Warriors , they're always willing to bite .
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Eatsleepfish

The river is finally coming down enough to fish again. I spent a total of 5 1/2hrs this weekend trying to find saugeye along a 2 mile stretch. Conditions ranged from single digit wind chills and hefty winds to sunny skies with warmish temps to a mild evening with a bright moon. Finally after all that time fishing without a bite I was rewarded....









Too bad I can't count it as a catch


----------



## DLarrick

Little but I'll take it for a January fish.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Eatsleepfish

My daughter was born last week so gone are the days of fishing every day however I've managed to get out twice in the past 9 days so it ain't all bad. The trick is to fish in between her feeding times  This morning was no exception. My wife had fed our daughter, but she didn't want to go to sleep right away so I had to help out. Finally it was lights out so I raced to the river not expecting much since this month has been a total joke. Water temps were @ 38 degrees and no wind. My chrome husky jerk connected with an extremely fat female in the 19-20 inch range. She hit right at my feet in some slack water, but I acted like a dumb dumb and tried to lift her out by the line instead of netting her and off it popped. After a few minutes of no action I moved down to a shallow flat. Typically you could stand here, but the higher water put it underwater by about 10 inches. It only took a cast to connect with a dink male. I'll take it. My first ever February fish! Only one more month to go...



A few casts later I had another hit and miss in the same area and that was it. All hits were super soft, the fish didn't fight much and they were all hugging the shoreline.


----------



## polebender

Congrats on your first February fish! But more importantly congrats on the birth of your daughter and becoming a father! You'll find nothing in life is more rewarding!


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Cat Mangler

Not District 5, so I'll keep it brief.

Hit the Mad near Urbana today. Two prior skunks in my attempts to check them off the ole list had me determined to catch a danged brown trout. Third times a charm I guess. This is my first:









Got ten total, number 9 was the best, maybe 10-11":









Caught two creek chubs, which kept slamming my float, and this thing that maybe someone can help me ID:

























Also, while noticing a 3/4" craw sitting on my boot, I look 6" over from my boot and see this little guy chilling there, first I've ever seen of any but sure its some sort of sculpin:

















Had a baby beaver swim about a foot away from my leg in a crystal clear creek I went up a little, spotted him on the bank briefly heading back out of the creek. I'll tell ya though, I have never seen so much and so many different types of baitfish in one 50' section of creek. Bit of a drive but, if I setup a big bait tank this year, I know where I'm going to stock up!!! 

For 60° on a Feb day, it was one hell of a good day being in "soft water"!


----------



## Eatsleepfish

I couldn't get any early morning saugs to cooperate so I hit some calm water for an hour later in the day. The winds made it challenging, but the bud colored shadow rap was able to entice 2 nice bass. The larger one went 18 inches @ 3lbs, 11oz. Both had impressive fight strength in them especially for cold water conditions.
Photobucket refuses to rotate the first pic for some reason...


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Some successful channel cat fishing yesterday. Nothing of size, but still better than nothing and sure beats a skunk for first trip of the year. 

Helped my brother catch his first river fish. 









More pics 


































If you're on Facebook join the GMR fisherman group!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/881894588556807/


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom

That is a 12 oz can.....


----------



## polebender

Great looking Bud Light...oh, and the gills aren't bad either!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

polebender said:


> Great looking Bud Light...oh, and the gills aren't bad either!


The bud light was spoiled...lol


----------



## polebender

Saugeye Tom said:


> The bud light was spoiled...lol


OH NO! What a waste! Lol!


----------



## savethetrophies




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Cat Mangler

Some tasty stockies for dinner tonight, too bad they were a handout! Lol


----------



## polebender

No matter if they're handouts or not! They're still going to be tasty!


----------



## Cat Mangler

No monster, but I'll take a 13" smb any day, let alone March!


----------



## fvogel67

First Bass of the year.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Here is a picture of me, for some reason, looking at a fish like I had just given birth to it. Shows how stoked I was to catch my first hybrid in the river.


----------



## Bigguy513

Flannel_Carp said:


> Here is a picture of me, for some reason, looking at a fish like I had just given birth to it. Shows how stoked I was to catch my first hybrid in the river.
> 
> View attachment 204175


Who's the daddy?! 

I've been loving these big ole bellies on the winter hybrids that rob and smitty have been chumming up for us this winter. Spring can't come fast enough.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

It's March. The last month for me to complete my ultimate goal. Catch at least one fish from both calm water and a river, on artificial lures only for 12 consecutive months. Having never fished from December through March before it seemed like quite a challenge to attempt. There have been many fishless days this winter, but those precious few that have produced make it all worth it. This past Sunday I finally joined the 12 month club. I was fishing a small pond that was lit up with crazy topwater action despite the cold water temps. It was early too. During the hour I fished there had to have been 9-10 topwater explosions, 3 bass made full aerials and lots of schools of shad and bluegill were getting chased all over the pond. I thought it would be easy. I threw everything I had with me including topwater. Color, presentation, lure type and depth. It didn't matter. I couldn't buy a bite so I turned to the last thing I had with me. The pink clown husky jerk. Within minutes my line quickly became tight and raced away. This bass fought like the water was 20 degrees warmer. A good time for sure. Measuring in at just under 16 inches it put me toward the last step of my ultimate goal which I almost obtained this morning. I had 45 minutes to fish the river after a creek skunk. The water looked really good although still pretty swift. I had 1, 1/2oz jighead that someone had given me awhile back so I tied that on and it seemed sufficient for the current. The whole time was hitless until I decided to make one last bonus cast. I had practically retrieved the white grub back when maybe 5 feet out a huge lightning bolt hit. The striped fish was easily a solid 24 inches. My drag was set loose enough to handle most fish, but when a huge hybrid decides to put on full afterburner right into the current I didn't have the precious time to loosen it any more and well.....14lb test line couldn't stand up to the beast  The guy I was fishing with was just as speechless as I was. Ah fishing...


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Yesterday I got out for 3 hours before the rain came in. I had one hit, but at least didn't blow it like the previous day's massive hybrid. I was slowly swimming a 4in chartreuse grub along a shallow pocket when this super amped up male hit. He fought amazingly hard for such a small fish. Too bad his lady friends weren't near by...
My goal was officially accomplished with that saugeye catch. I fished every month from last April to March and caught at least one fish out of both a river and calm water on artificial lures. It was a really fun goal and really helped push me through some of the rough fishing times and conditions. The lmb was the only species I caught in all 12 months.



Last night when I got home from work I noticed lots of night crawlers around my driveway so I did some collecting with the intention of trying this one spot I thought might be good to fish with the blown out river. I readied my catfish rod that I only took out once last year. To me fishing with it isn't as fun because even good sized fish are pretty easy to catch with it, but given the conditions I took it out for some air. I used a slip sinker setup Chris1162 gave me last year and attached a 3oz weight which ended up being plenty. My spot was a creek mouth where 6-8 inch visibility water met with the river's zero visibility chocolate milk. The mud line looked like this...



Within minutes of arrival I could see lots of fish activity. I'm not sure if it was because I was using a larger hook or if the fish just wanted to play with the bait, but I had a hit or a run every 5-10 minutes for a 2 hour stint and only managed one. Still, given the crazy flooding I'll take this nice little buffalo  When it hit I thought I had a turtle the way it slowly pulled the line tight and then back to slack over a minutes time frame. Not the best fighter either until it hit the surface.


----------



## Nitro750

Caught this one today. Pushing 7lbs. Also caught 4 others.


----------



## Bigguy513

Nitro750 said:


> Caught this one today. Pushing 7lbs. Also caught 4 others.


HOLY BUCKETS!!! LITERALLY... You find any baby snakes or beer cans in there?


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Nitro750 said:


> Caught this one today. Pushing 7lbs. Also caught 4 others.


Uhhh did you get a full body shot of that fish? Because we're going to need to see it lol. That's a monster.


----------



## polebender

That's a 5 gallon bucketmouth! Great bass! Congrats!


----------



## fvogel67

Caught 4 small ones this morning,All about the size of this one.


----------



## Nitro750

Flannel_Carp said:


> Uhhh did you get a full body shot of that fish? Because we're going to need to see it lol. That's a monster.


Unfortunately I didn't get another good picture. Stupid. I measured her at 26" long though. I checked several websites yesterday and a 26" largemouth could weight 8 1/2 to 10lbs. I'll say she was over 8lbs for sure. My biggest bass ever! Kicking myself for not taking more and better pictures, I just wanted to get her back in the water as quick as possible.


----------



## garhtr

Dinner !


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Nitro750 said:


> Unfortunately I didn't get another good picture.  Stupid. I measured her at 26" long though. I checked several websites yesterday and a 26" largemouth could weight 8 1/2 to 10lbs. I'll say she was over 8lbs for sure. My biggest bass ever! Kicking myself for not taking more and better pictures, I just wanted to get her back in the water as quick as possible.


26" Would be almost a full inch longer than the current state record largemouth


----------



## savethetrophies




----------



## garhtr

Todays Rainbows n Rainbows


----------



## chris1162




----------



## GarrettMyers

Hi


----------



## Eatsleepfish

I played around with my senkos I got for Christmas and picked up a couple bass. This was the largest @ 18 inches and 3lbs, 5oz. I really like the bait, but they are super soft and don't stand up well to aggressive fish.


----------



## dtigers1984

Caught and released in Ohio last Friday!


----------



## Bigguy513

Diggin' the Rod and Reel combo. Very nice setup.


----------



## Cat Mangler

Eatsleepfish said:


> I played around with my senkos I got for Christmas and picked up a couple bass. This was the largest @ 18 inches and 3lbs, 5oz. I really like the bait, but they are super soft and don't stand up well to aggressive fish.


That's why I switched to tubes, I lose baits to snags long before fish. I used one tube n jig for over a month last summer, with at least 4 outings plus a week just resharpening hook every trip. Was kinda neat to actually watch it degrade progressively until finally being ripped in half by a 17" chunk bronze! But I still throw senkos at times for LMB, they just love em!


----------



## GarrettMyers

Eatsleepfish said:


> I played around with my senkos I got for Christmas and picked up a couple bass. This was the largest @ 18 inches and 3lbs, 5oz. I really like the bait, but they are super soft and don't stand up well to aggressive fish.


Nice looking green fish. There are a couple much cheaper alternatives to senkos. Yum Dingers are less than half the price and just as effective in my opinion. Also, you can get a pack of 50 senko knockoffs from eBay for like $16-$18. They are one of my favorite lures for smallies as well. 4" green pumpkin is my go to in moving water.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Thanks for the info Garrett! Yeah I'll definitely be looking into those cheaper alternatives. 

Apparently I've been doing the wacky thing wrong lol I was putting the hook through the middle of the senko just like I do with normal plastic worms, but unlike normal plastic worms, senkos rip really easily. ML1187 informed me last night that I need to use an o-ring to attach it to the hook. Well, I didn't have any small o-rings laying around or rubber bands so I used the next best thing. A bread tie. 
I had a short window to get out and give it a try mid morning. I was playing around with different techniques and styles with zero action. The wind was easily upper teens with gusts to 20+. I was thinking to myself how each fish that I've caught with the senko didn't hit it per say. It was more like I felt weight when I would lift the rod tip. My curiosity set in to try hard jerks like a jerkbait to see if I could get a more aggressive hit. It didn't take long for it to get hammered. I set the hook and the fish took off on a blazing run. After a long battle I landed this hefty channel! It was just short of a FO @ 25.5 inches and had a solid weight of 6lbs, 5oz. As for the bread tie idea, well there is zero damage to the senko. It worked out great.


----------



## polebender

Way to improvise! Would have never thought to do that! Lol! You can also pick up Yum Dingers for less than $2.00 a pack just about anywhere now.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Eatsleepfish said:


> Apparently I've been doing the wacky thing wrong lol I was putting the hook through the middle of the senko just like I do with normal plastic worms, but unlike normal plastic worms, senkos rip really easily. ML1187 informed me last night that I need to use an o-ring to attach it to the hook.''


Small zip ties work great too if you have some!


----------



## BMayhall

Early Spring Bass 5.2lbs close to my PB


----------



## GarrettMyers

Got a couple early season WB yesterday. First LMR fish of the year. 

Some pond action tonight.


----------



## 1more

dtigers1984 said:


> Caught and released in Ohio last Friday!


Sweet! Was it 50"??


----------



## Eatsleepfish

A little rainy morning, cold front senko action.


----------



## garhtr

A little rainy day variety, I miss Fall but I love Spring .
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## fvogel67

Fished for four hours yesterday morning with my neighbor.We caught 15 LMB,all on the smaller side.
We used senkos and 3" brown tubes.All the fish were caught in around 10-15ft of water,just off a ledge.
I used an Abu Villian 6'9'MLF spinning rod paired up with a Shimano Solstace 1000.This was the first time I've used this combo and it is super light and ultra sensitive.


----------



## dtigers1984

1more said:


> Sweet! Was it 50"??


Not quite, 48"


----------



## afishinfool

No measurement but guessing 5lb and 4lb respectively.


----------



## savethetrophies




----------



## savethetrophies

afishinfool said:


> No measurement but guessing 5lb and 4lb respectively.


Is that second fish a smallie... holy crap man!!! What a nice river bass at night... very impressive..


----------



## Eatsleepfish

I had to get a second job which has pretty much cut out my weekday fishing until today when I decided to lose some sleep for some fish. The only way this guy can fish during the week for the most part is to fish in the dark and with river conditions looking great I hit a shallow, flat area that is right by some current. The CC minnow in firetiger nailed the first fish, a 16 inch male. Some time went by and my alarm went off on my phone signaling it was time to go to work. I decided on one more cast and just as the lure is about at my feet I see a huge surge of water as a big saugeye head appears and explodes on it. She fought awesomely and then she allowed me to net her. A cool 21 inches, but spawned out. A great way to go to work!



Fast forward to after work and my wife allowed me to go out again for a short while. Maybe the 2nd or 3rd cast in and I get a solid thunk. This fish fought hard and as she lay on her side after the battle, I knew I had a really good one. Easily 23 inches. Possibly up to 24 inches. She was only hooked with the back treble and I was up on a rock with my arms stretched way out to get to the water. As I guided the fish to the net the front treble snagged the net with the fish only halfway in. With no more forward movement possible I lifted the net hoping she'd fall in. Welp, my luck wasn't with me as she flopped out, gave a couple head shakes and popped loose. What a bummer...
Not long after, my lure hit an odd bit of current and got swept to the surface. Right then I see a splash as a saug missed. I cast just past the same spot and it immediately gets nailed by a small 15 inch male. It appears the night action is picking back up again


----------



## garhtr

Some nice bass pics posted lately !
I manage to fish a few hours A.M .
All I got was  
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## Just Fishin'




----------



## 1more

dtigers1984 said:


> Not quite, 48"


When I was 12yo I caught one 50" 31# up in Georgian Bay and now I am 56. I remember it like it was yesterday!!!


----------



## Eatsleepfish

No report as I'm extremely busy tonight. Just showing off a couple more FO from today.

Cold morning 21.5



22in tonight


----------



## Just Fishin'




----------



## afishinfool

Love spring!


----------



## Dolomieu

Signs of a healthy waterway...golden redhorse sucker


----------



## garhtr

Dolomieu said:


> Signs of a healthy waterway...golden redhorse sucker


They are a beautiful fish and pretty good fighters. Is that a bunny leach in his jaw ?
I went out Fishing for suckers several weeks ago and struck out, Nice one.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## Dolomieu

garhtr said:


> They are a beautiful fish and pretty good fighters. Is that a bunny leach in his jaw ?
> I went out Fishing for suckers several weeks ago and struck out, Nice one.
> Good luck and Good Fishing


Not a bunny leech but an olive and black marabou clouser minnow. Had a lot of luck for smallies lately on this with a sinking line and letting it drift in a slow current near structure giving it slow twitches on the bottom. The sucker was just a bonus fishing for the bass but yes they do fight hard kind of bulldogging as a brown trout would. In warmer water I've even had them jump!


----------



## garhtr

I ended up drenched but it was worth it


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Hit the river for a bit this morning. Temps were very cold and the wind made for some occasional icing on the line and guides at times. Started throwing a minnow crank around and quickly got a hit at my feet. I threw to the same area and repeated the same line and it got nailed by a pig of a smallie. Never saw the full length, but it was a chunker. Unfortunately it got wrapped in some rocks and popped loose before I got to it. Just a matter of minutes later a very aggressive male saug came to play. It was only 14 inches or so, but still a fun fight. I then switched to the clear/silver flake curly shad and nailed my first smallie of 2016. Nothing big, but they're back!!!
All fish were caught in medium current and very close to the bank.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

I was granted permission to hit the river late last night as long as I got the baby to sleep and I kept it short. No problem lol I overdressed thinking it would be like the morning, but in fact it was around 40 degrees without a breath of wind. Too bad I had to keep it short as I found my first GMR walleye of the year @ 19.5 inches and a very aggressive dink male saug. Both caught on a white/black minnow crankbait just ahead of a small riffle.


----------



## TIC

Eatsleepfish said:


> Thanks for the info Garrett! Yeah I'll definitely be looking into those cheaper alternatives.
> 
> Apparently I've been doing the wacky thing wrong lol I was putting the hook through the middle of the senko just like I do with normal plastic worms, but unlike normal plastic worms, senkos rip really easily. ML1187 informed me last night that I need to use an o-ring to attach it to the hook. Well, I didn't have any small o-rings laying around or rubber bands so I used the next best thing. A bread tie.


Esf,

Using an O-ring or whatever to attach the Senko to the hook will greatly increase the lifespan of the Senko. Also knock-offs like Yum Dingers, as someone said earlier, will greatly reduce the cost. I've only tried Yum Dingers a couple of times. That said, I can whole-heartedly recommend Strike King Shim-e-Sticks. I got tired of spending so much on Senkos and switched to Shim-e-Sticks years ago. They cost $2.96/bag at Walmart. I've caught many hundreds of LMBs on them over the last few years. They hold up much better than Senkos and I did not notice any difference in the number of bites. Along with a green pumpkin or blue/black pig and jig, the green pumpkin shim-e-stick is my go to LMB lure. BTW, I sometimes fish it wacky, weightless or weighted, but I usually fish it Texas rigged. You can fish it faster and cover more water faster when it is Texas rigged. In shallow water or close confines I like to fish it wacky. But when I have more water to cover, I fish it Texas rigged.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Only had to work a half day today so I was able to see what the hubbub was about with this smallie action. The trip was short and man was it windy, but so worth it. I caught 4 on chartreuse grubs and pumpkin tubes. A number of other hits too. Biggest went 17 inches.


----------



## Dolomieu

More action from yesterday's windy conditions. It was so bad the river had whitecaps moving UPSTREAM


----------



## Eatsleepfish

The saugs were insanely active yesterday. I went out for 2 sessions. The morning session I hooked up with one on the first cast, but it shook off. I couldn't buy a bite for another 1.5hrs. When the heavy rain and hail started, that's when the fish turned on. I drifted a chartreuse grub along the bottom of a deep hole and every 2-6 casts it would get nailed. I managed 2 saugs and a drum and lost another saug plus a bonus redhorse which jumped and spit the hook. I couldn't feel my hands anymore so I was forced to leave.

The evening session I was throwing the black/white minnow and caught a 14 inch on the first cast. It was sitting right up on the bank in about a foot of water. Just a little while later I was using the minnow as a topwater lure slowly swimming it on top in a calm spot when a huge fish explodes on it. The big girl was peeling drag and really putting up a fight until it wrapped around a rock maybe 8 feet out. It felt as if I lost the fish and gained a snag, but I did what I do when flattie fishing and slowly lowered the rod and began pumping the rod. When I decreased the pressure ever so slightly I could feel the fish and it was able to swim around and come to me. She was tired and easy to land after that. She was actually missing a pectoral fin and had a mean attitude. Since my wife's family is in town I kept it so they could try some saugeye.
Finally I was using the minnow as a topwater lure again right along the bank and another 14 inch male hit. It actually went airborne as it hit and at first I thought it was a bass. Just crazy! This cold really has them on!

22 inches of saugeye


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Went out last night with Strongto and the big river girls were out and about. We hit one of our spots and couldn't find any action. Just as Strongto was packing up I set the hook into what felt like a rock. She was a bigun. Peeling drag and pulling hard. Stupid me for keeping my gloves on which made it difficult to play the drag as well and it ended up straitening my hook while still peeling drag. This of course made Strongto stay and he ended up with a 22.5in about 30 minutes later. After he left the rain started and an icy wind really picked up. I was ready to go, but on a whim I decided to go to another area where a thin seam forms along some rocks where the water goes from about 4ft to about 2ft. It only took a cast before this 21 incher nailed it saving me the skunk


----------



## garhtr




----------



## GarrettMyers

Fished in the rain today just before the river blew out. Bite was tough. 2 hits in 4 hours. Lost a good one at my feet cause of a stupid mistake... Those are the toughest to get over. Oh well, there are plenty of fish in the sea as they say


----------



## DLarrick

Daughters first fish


----------



## BaitWaster

Nice bronze from a quick morning wade....


----------



## garhtr

A Fun Evening on the River


----------



## Dolomieu

Garhtr, you got into some skippies and white bass? That is a lot of fun! One of my best days on the river ever included lots of those 2 plus a bonus true striper . Skippies are like mini tarpon, acrobatic as heck. Nice job!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## garhtr

Dolomieu said:


> Garhtr, you got into some skippies and white bass? That is a lot of fun! One of my best days on the river ever included lots of those 2 plus a bonus true striper . Skippies are like mini tarpon, acrobatic as heck. Nice job!


I agree, skipjacks are a blast. Once hooked They spend as much time in the air as in the water. I love Fishing for them when I can find them.
The W/B have been spotty for me but starting to improve


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Quick trip this evening after work. Caught in a creek mouth and tail end of a pool on a chartreuse rebel craw.


----------



## Cat Mangler

Got a friend of mines boy on his first fish. Thought the pic turned out pretty sweet!


----------



## GarrettMyers




----------



## garhtr




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

I have a Dale hollow fishing trip report posted in the out of state part of the forum if anyone is interested in seeing some more pics.


----------



## chris1162

Monsterkat and I had a nice overnighter on the gmr friday night














. Fishin was slow however. One small 12.5blue and a small flatty also. It is my first blue out of the gmr though so i was excited about that.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Beautiful fish......


----------



## rattlin jones

Got this bass ice fishing February 2015 my personal best didn't have a scale I'm guessing 6 1/2 or 7 released it to fight another day


----------



## rwareoutdoors

chris1162 said:


> Monsterkat and I had a nice overnighter on the gmr friday night
> View attachment 208433
> View attachment 208434
> . Fishin was slow however. One small 12.5blue and a small flatty also. It is my first blue out of the gmr though so i was excited about that.


Nice fish! What do you use for bait and what type of water were you fishing?


----------



## Eatsleepfish

With gages showing rising levels I had two options. Go for some pond bass or check out one of my rising water spots. Thankfully I chose the right option and went for the river. It was running high, fast and chocolate milk. Most of my time was spent trying to find the fish and what color. Finally with an hour to spare the gold curly shad found the first taker. This 22 inch brute.



I missed another good hit shortly after which felt like another flathead and with time running out I hooked up with one more. Of course no real flathead fight would be complete without it tangling in structure for a while, but all ended well and this 24 inch, 6lb, 15oz fatty flattie came to hand.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## GarrettMyers

I've been down in Myrtle Beach for the past few days with the family. Saltwater fishing doesn't do much for me, so I found a freshwater lake next to a public market that allows fishing. I got out there a couple days ago. The rain started coming down as soon as I got there. I got a respectable green bass pretty quickly. I flipped my stick worm close to some cover and it immediately got nailed. I set the hook and realized I had a big fish on. For a few seconds, I was sure I had a huge largemouth. It kept peeling drag before I could see it. It ended up being a big channel cat. I didn't measure it, but I'm sure it was 28"+. I didn't mean to hold the fish way out, I just wanted to make sure it was in the frame. 

I started throwing a spinner and got three more hard fighting whiskered fish. The rain was making them really aggressive. Also, got another green fish. 


I made it back out today in search of a giant southern bass. No dice, but I found a couple good ones.


----------



## dytmook

LUnkers...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

GarrettMyers said:


> I've been down in Myrtle Beach for the past few days with the family. Saltwater fishing doesn't do much for me, so I found a freshwater lake next to a public market that allows fishing. I got out there a couple days ago. The rain started coming down as soon as I got there. I got a respectable green bass pretty quickly. I flipped my stick worm close to some cover and it immediately got nailed. I set the hook and realized I had a big fish on. For a few seconds, I was sure I had a huge largemouth. It kept peeling drag before I could see it. It ended up being a big channel cat. I didn't measure it, but I'm sure it was 28"+. I didn't mean to hold the fish way out, I just wanted to make sure it was in the frame.
> 
> I started throwing a spinner and got three more hard fighting whiskered fish. The rain was making them really aggressive. Also, got another green fish.
> 
> 
> I made it back out today in search of a giant southern bass. No dice, but I found a couple good ones.


Exellent!!!


----------



## z3bul0n

A 19 incher pulled out of the gmr this past week. Man she was FAT.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

What a pig..... good catch


----------



## Kirkdogg55

*Edit Post by Kirkdogg55*
Two great Sundays!


Your Media​




​


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## Dolomieu

Some Tenkara trout yesterday


----------



## DLarrick

Funny how all these crappie and catfish get kept and nobody cares. A bass is on a stringer and people want the person hung in time square.


----------



## Cat Mangler

DLarrick said:


> Funny how all these crappie and catfish get kept and nobody cares. A bass is on a stringer and people want the person hung in time square.


Let alone on the business end of an 8/0 gamakatsu octopus hook!


----------



## garhtr




----------



## BaitWaster

Windy Sunday wade


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Not a bad day fishing a new stretch of water. All fish were on seams next to fast water. All fish were caught on a chartreuse rebel craw. Saw 2 smallies rush from behind a rock but missed my lure. Lost a smallie at the bank, and caught these.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## chris1162




----------



## SMBHooker

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Not a bad day fishing a new stretch of water. All fish were on seams next to fast water. All fish were caught on a chartreuse rebel craw. Saw 2 smallies rush from behind a rock but missed my lure. Lost a smallie at the bank, and caught these.
> 
> View attachment 210257


Don't know why but I just never run into any fish with teeth. That's a cool catch though.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

SMBHooker said:


> Don't know why but I just never run into any fish with teeth. That's a cool catch though.


Hey I've seen you with some nice pike in reports. That's cooler than any saugeye in my opinion.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr




----------



## SMBHooker

garhtr said:


> View attachment 210610


This is awesome!


----------



## BigFin

Got this beauty on my way in to work today...I think I'll have a smile on my face all day! And if I didn't have to go in to work, she'd be on the dinner plate tonight!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Checkout this little speed demon. As soon as I saw him following I killed my retrieve and he actually flew right past the lure he was chasing and had to circle back:


----------



## DLarrick

Is there an award for smallest smallmouth? Think this one's eyes were bigger than its stomach.


----------



## Cat Mangler

DLarrick said:


> Is there an award for smallest smallmouth? Think this one's eyes were bigger than its stomach.


Watch out, competition between IGBullshark and I was rather heated last year!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Decided to take a relaxing trip to one of my carp spots. Lost a big one today too. Dang thing broke my 15 lb braid.


----------



## garhtr

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Decided to take a relaxing trip to one of my carp spots.


Great minds think alike  ! I had the same idea. They are a " TON of FUN"















Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## BaitWaster

Pearl/green PopR chunk


----------



## fvogel67

Caught this Channel today on a live 4" Creek Chub.


----------



## Perch N' Crappie

Nice mixed bag yesterday. Took home about 20 of these guys. Also got my first sucker ever.


----------



## polebender

fvogel67 said:


> Caught this Channel today on a live 4" Creek Chub.


Looks like it already had several in its stomach!


----------



## EStrong

Must be Carp Week! LOL...

Caught this first one in extremely small water (about a foot deep and 10 feet wide at the most); was catching Chubs for Flatties using a 1/32 Rooster Tail and all of a sudden this thing shows up! 10 minute battle with 4lb test.

View media item 78950
Off to fish for Flatties this AM and end up with this thing. A bit easier to bring in with the catfish from hell setup, LOL...

View media item 78951


----------



## EStrong

Cat Mangler said:


> Watch out, competition between IGBullshark and I was rather heated last year!


Smallies only or do Greenbacks count too? LOL...

View media item 78948
Actually, I have REALLY BIG HANDS, this is really an 18 inch MONSTER!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

garhtr said:


> Great minds think alike  ! I had the same idea. They are a " TON of FUN"
> View attachment 210796
> View attachment 210797
> 
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


I bet that www a blast on the fly rod. 

I got out again today and fished with a sinus headache for carp. Caught a fish Ohio 28"


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Eatsleepfish

Some fish from the past couple weeks...









My little brother's first smallie on his first wade


First topwater of the year


----------



## ML1187

From this ...

To these...

To these....

To finally this...

All in a day's work on the BigRig


----------



## EStrong

ML1187 said:


> To these....
> 
> To finally this...
> 
> All in a day's work on the BigRig


For some reason, I suddenly have a craving for Fish and Chips. Wonder why? Hmmmm. LOL...


----------



## polebender

Yummy! A great looking meal right there!


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Turned a quick river trip tonight into some caught smallies. They were all on seams. 





































Saw a ton of try in weed lines too


----------



## BaitWaster

New pond with nice results!


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Some green now


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## Perch N' Crappie

Personal best channel cat. 11.3 pounds.


----------



## Perch N' Crappie

Having trouble loading the pics...


----------



## Eatsleepfish

A family hike recently happened to have a creek and I happened to bring my rod along for a quick dozen casts...



Checking out a baby smallie.





26 inch carp on a pumpkin tube.


----------



## DLarrick

-


----------



## Tom 513

Had a couple hrs to Bass fish at a local pond after work Sat 6/4/16' I had only briefly fished this place once before, I was throwing a Black and blue flake craw on a shakey head hoping to find some muddy waters Largemouth, well after circling the pond I spotted a downed tree in the water that I had missed and figured Id make one last cast there, well and I am glad I did, as I saw the fish surface, I thought that Largemouth has the body shape of a Smallie, once I landed him I said wow he has different color eye, then I said to myself wow he dosent even have the horizontal stripe of a Largemouth Bass, wth its a CRAPPIE, not having a tape measure or scale, I measured him with my pole handle, took this quick pix and returned the old boy to live his life out. When I returned to my truck I measured my pole handle, it was a 20" White Crappie, the biggest I've ever caught and have ever seen in Our area.


----------



## crappie4me

holy crap tom!!! that's a total pig. congrats


----------



## Tom 513

crappie4me said:


> holy crap tom!!! that's a total pig. congrats


Thank You, I doubt I will ever top this one, and not at Acton for sure. Lol the guys who work for me are getting tired of me talking about it too, I told them I do autographs and want a parade this weekend to celebrate, lol


----------



## Tom 513

Tom 513 said:


> View attachment 211627
> 
> 
> Had a couple hrs to Bass fish at a local pond after work Sat 6/4/16' I had only briefly fished this place once before, I was throwing a Black and blue flake craw on a shakey head hoping to find some muddy waters Largemouth, well after circling the pond I spotted a downed tree in the water that I had missed and figured Id make one last cast there, well and I am glad I did, as I saw the fish surface, I thought that Largemouth has the body shape of a Smallie, once I landed him I said wow he has different color eye, then I said to myself wow he dosent even have the horizontal stripe of a Largemouth Bass, wth its a CRAPPIE, not having a tape measure or scale, I measured him with my pole handle, took this quick pix and returned the old boy to live his life out. When I returned to my truck I measured my pole handle, it was a 20" White Crappie, the biggest I've ever caught and have ever seen in Our area.


 I found out today this fish would of broke a Ohio state record set back in 1995' that fish was 18.5" mine was 20" with out squeezing the tail, I've mailed the Dnr to see if there is any way a catch and released fish can be counted, the pond I caught it from is in a private coommunity and they have a catch and release rule that I respect.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tom 513 said:


> I found out today this fish would of broke a Ohio state record set back in 1995' that fish was 18.5" mine was 20" with out squeezing the tail, I've mailed the Dnr to see if there is any way a catch and released fish can be counted, the pond I caught it from is in a private coommunity and they have a catch and release rule that I respect.


Any other pics of that ....fish....beast....kracken......nuclear power plant sub species?


----------



## Tom 513

Saugeye Tom said:


> Any other pics of that ....fish....beast....kracken......nuclear power plant sub species?


Lol, I was alone and fumbling with my cell phone to get the pic, I sent that pic to the Ohio dnr last night, I will haveto see what they say, I may have to catch him a second time


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Tom 513 said:


> I found out today this fish would of broke a Ohio state record set back in 1995' that fish was 18.5" mine was 20" with out squeezing the tail, I've mailed the Dnr to see if there is any way a catch and released fish can be counted, the pond I caught it from is in a private coommunity and they have a catch and release rule that I respect.


20" crappie is insane! But I think the records go by weight.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tom 513 said:


> Lol, I was alone and fumbling with my cell phone to get the pic, I sent that pic to the Ohio dnr last night, I will haveto see what they say, I may have to catch him a second time


YOU know where she lives......


----------



## Flannel_Carp

BuzzBait Brad said:


> 20" crappie is insane! But I think the records go by weight.


I think so too. It would have had to weigh at least 3.9lbs to match the record. Awesome fish though!


----------



## EStrong

State record fish in Ohio are by weight. What burns me is you have to freeze and send the fish to the Outdoor Writers of Ohio to verify. At least that's what I gleaned from ODNR's website and the Outdoor of Ohio Writers website. I would assume that unless you are at a tourney where all the proper parties are present, you'd have to take any trophy fish out of the waters you caught it in never to return. To me, that sucks! CPR baby!

From ODNR's PDF on Fish Ohio, "Possible state record fish must be kept frozen for verification by the Outdoor Writers of Ohio (www.outdoorwritersofohio.org)."

Link to OWO: http://outdoorwritersofohio.org/ohios-record-fish/

Link to OWO Record Fish Application PDF: http://outdoorwritersofohio.org/wp-content/uploads/2013-OWO-State-Record-Fish-Application.pdf


----------



## Tom 513

Thanks for doing the homework E, I guess I will be the better Sportsman and not worry about freezing and mailing such a nice fish, just another thing to not like about our government


----------



## Flannel_Carp

EStrong said:


> State record fish in Ohio are by weight. What burns me is you have to freeze and send the fish to the Outdoor Writers of Ohio to verify. At least that's what I gleaned from ODNR's website and the Outdoor of Ohio Writers website. I would assume that unless you are at a tourney where all the proper parties are present, you'd have to take any trophy fish out of the waters you caught it in never to return. To me, that sucks! CPR baby!
> 
> From ODNR's PDF on Fish Ohio, "Possible state record fish must be kept frozen for verification by the Outdoor Writers of Ohio (www.outdoorwritersofohio.org)."
> 
> Link to OWO: http://outdoorwritersofohio.org/ohios-record-fish/
> 
> Link to OWO Record Fish Application PDF: http://outdoorwritersofohio.org/wp-content/uploads/2013-OWO-State-Record-Fish-Application.pdf


Wonder if a petition could be done to change the rules on all that?


----------



## DLarrick

Spot and stalk carpin


----------



## EStrong

Tom 513 said:


> Thanks for doing the homework E, I guess I will be the better Sportsman and not worry about freezing and mailing such a nice fish, just another thing to not like about our government


NP Tom! I agree, killing off a trophy just doesn't make sense to me either.


----------



## EStrong

Flannel_Carp said:


> Wonder if a petition could be done to change the rules on all that?


I'd like to see those rules change. Not sure what can be done to change them though. Unless you had someone of official capacity being able to witness, weigh and measure your fish, not sure how any honor system would work out. Flan, if you want to fire off a letter or two, I'll sign them, probably along with most on OGF.


----------



## Tom 513

EStrong said:


> I'd like to see those rules change. Not sure what can be done to change them though. Unless you had someone of official capacity being able to witness, weigh and measure your fish, not sure how any honor system would work out. Flan, if you want to fire off a letter or two, I'll sign them, probably along with most on OGF.


 You can count on my signature too


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Eatsleepfish

Soo I hit up a pond before sunrise and threw some topwater. I nailed a 14 inchish lmb on a buzzbait and had a couple other blowups on the buzz and a frog before calling it quits and headed to the river for a while. No matter where I went I could not find fish. I drove and walked to numerous locations without even a tap. A storm was coming in and on a whim I made one last stop. The gold curly shad quickly found a decent kitty cat. We played in the rain for a bit until she tired. 31.5 inches, 11lbs, 2oz. Just as I got her back in the water the lightning started. Perfect timing.


----------



## Nightcrawler666

Girlfriend kicked my butt last night. Three lmb right off the bat on a black/red flake tex rigged tube. Unfortunately, I didn't have any more to tie on. Forunately, hers lasted for three nice fish. This being her last:


----------



## garhtr

Nightcrawler666 said:


> Girlfriend kicked my butt last night. Three lmb right off the bat on a black/red flake tex


Don't feel bad, I suffered a epic beat down on The Lmr recently by my wife, She fishes about twice a year. Not only did she catch the most fish. she caught the two nicest, a 18" Smallie and a 25" Saugeye ( she is still rubbing salt in the wound )
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Flannel_Carp

garhtr said:


> Don't feel bad, I suffered a epic beat down on The Lmr recently by my wife, She fishes about twice a year. Not only did she catch the most fish. she caught the two nicest, a 18" Smallie and a 25" Saugeye ( she is still rubbing salt in the wound )
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


Dang that is one heck of an outing! I'm jealous!


----------



## Nightcrawler666

garhtr said:


> Don't feel bad, I suffered a epic beat down on The Lmr recently by my wife, She fishes about twice a year. Not only did she catch the most fish. she caught the two nicest, a 18" Smallie and a 25" Saugeye ( she is still rubbing salt in the wound )
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


Funny how that works out eh? Hundreds spent on gear, hours upon hours spent reading, watching videos and practicing techniques, only to be outdone by them. I ask her if she wants to spend the night watching fishing videos and learning how to tie knots, pick lures etc. "Nope, I'm gonna lay in bed." Hahaha! 

Honestly, I would rather her catch the fish of the day when we go out together. Keeps her interest, which means more time on the water for me. Doesn't usually go that way,  but when it does I make it a point to praise her on a job well done. I always fish better alone anyway, that's when I break out the secret weapons


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Eatsleepfish

I caught a trophy this morning! Just as I was about to call it quits and move on this girl came to say hi. 26.5 inches and 5lbs, 13oz! What a beast!!! I almost pooped myself when she surfaced. In person it appeared to be a legit walleye. The tail, dorsal fin and sides were of walleye appearance , but when looking at some of the pics the sides almost look like a saugeye. Usually I can tell the difference easily, but this one has me stumped. Looking at Google pics show that walleye can look similar to this so hmm...







I also picked up a bonus flattie later on.


----------



## polebender

I'd have to say saugeye. Especially in the pic where you are releasing her. The dark blotching pattern shows up well! Just my opinion. Either way, a great fish! Congrats!


----------



## Jlaepple

Lunchtime has been productive on the GMR and Eastwood




  








20160603_112424




__
Jlaepple


__
Jun 16, 2016




GMR Bass









  








20160614_113805-1




__
Jlaepple


__
Jun 16, 2016




GMR Saugeye









  








20160604_134218




__
Jlaepple


__
Jun 16, 2016




Eastwood Bass






I usually fish with @BigFin but now we have a competition going on!


----------



## garhtr




----------



## DLarrick

-


----------



## ML1187




----------



## CCRiley2

June 19 south Lebanon to Carl a Rahe


----------



## chris1162

went kayaking with leftfordead yesterday. We both got some nice smallies and a flathead each. He caught a thick 15lb flathead. I did get a ride from a carp and castnetted a goldfish on the gmr which is a first.


----------



## Cat Mangler

Got bait?


----------



## Eatsleepfish

This past week has seen a lot of fishing with it being my last week to fish on weekday mornings. From the Ohio and GMR to various calm water spots both old and new. For the most part I haven't caught much worth noting or taking photos of, but there were a few...

One of the cool things about logging your catches is that you can see how many total fish you've caught. It might be totally pointless to everyone else , but it's fun to track on your own. Like this 13in wb. It's my 1000th fish since last year.



I checked out a new pond which requires a lengthy hike through the woods in hilly terrain. It was late morning, sunny and plain hot when I arrived. The funny thing was that the fish would only hit topwater. 1 on the buzzbait and 3 on the pop r. Nothing huge, but any topwater day is a good day. 



A nice 24in, 5lb, 15oz channel caught while drifting a BPS squirmin shad through a hole. 



I spent almost an hour trying to catch bait so I could use my official catfish setup. I was using my flyrod and struck out. The gills were just short striking every time and they were also hard to find. I gave up on the live bait idea and hit the river using my usual artificial setup. After 2 plus hours of just a channel cat, I'm walking around and notice a half eaten drum. The fish basically consisted of the head with some of its organs spilling out. Bugs were having a field day and pretty much picked it clean. I decided what the heck and brushed the bugs off and cut the head off. The large head went onto a huge circle hook I found(maybe an 8/0) and got tossed just outside of a log jam. After some time I get a quick hit followed by a second hit maybe 5 minutes later. The second hit kept the rod bending ever so slightly and almost looked like something was messing with it. I lifted the rod and didn't feel any weight, but just as I put the rod down I notice the line bolting toward me. This fish hung out in the log jam going from branch to branch and I probably hung up 5 or 6 times. The 25lb test line helped battle it out of the wood and it finally came to hand. This fish was definitely post spawn with lots of flesh wounds on her belly and even a broken lower jaw. Not bad for a rotting fish head. 31in, 10lbs, 4oz. She actually inhaled the whole head and hook. Only the eyelet of the hook was sticking out of her throat so I had to cut the line.


----------



## chris1162

my good friend Andy caught a nice 25lb flatty last night from the kayak. We also caught several other dinks and a channel.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

grandson...solid 17...fatbass


----------



## garhtr




----------



## SMBHooker

garhtr said:


> View attachment 213505


What u do there garhtr? Throwing pebbles in the water?


----------



## garhtr

SMBHooker said:


> What u do there garhtr? Throwing pebbles in the water?


Missed his jump by a second !
Maybe less


----------



## Eatsleepfish

I don't have much time for OGF at the moment, but thought I'd share this catch from the weekend. 
I'm still learning the ins and outs of catfishing the "real way" and yet another lesson was learned over the past couple days. I don't have any slip sinkers right now so I have been tying a 3 way swivel on and using a 8-12in leader to attach the 3oz sinker. The sinker leader was the same as the rest of the rig. 25 pound test. Well, I had a nice fish that took a live gill and within 20 seconds either the fish or the weight snagged up. I ended up losing everything because I couldn't pop the snag free. Fast forward a day and I use 14lb line for the sinker leader. I toss a live gill out that eventually dies so I single butterfly it(aka the flapper lol) and toss it out. Just before I'm ready to pack it up I get a really nice hard run and it's fish on. This flattie went screaming for the middle of the river and I thought I truly had a river monster on because for once my big rod/reel were getting a workout. Halfway through the battle and I get hung up on some rocks maybe 50ft out. I eventually pop it free and land a nice little 31.5in, 12lb, 5oz flattie. I noticed that my sinker broke off. Using a lighter line may have cost me a sinker, but not the fish. I'm thinking shortening the sinker leader to under 3 or 4 inches would help reduce the hangups too.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## DLarrick

Slippin success















My mom is really the only one in the family who likes eating catfish so I kept one thinking it never hurts to kiss a little ass.


----------



## chris1162

16lbs out of gmr


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Best from yesterday


----------



## garhtr




----------



## DLarrick

-


----------



## chris1162

I went for an afternoon float on the gmr yesterday. Started off catching 5 channels in a row with all of them over 5lbs. The channels were all next to very fast moving water and caught on small chubs and shiners. After moving spots I had a double header of a 17" smallie and a 10lb flathead on 6" chubs. I also caught another nice smallie on a live shiner. I finished the night off with an 8lb flathead and called it a day.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

The 2 best fish from this past week. A 22in saugeye and a 31in, 10lb, 7oz flathead.


----------



## garhtr

Post-spawn Cats will crush a fly


----------



## seang22




----------



## 9Left




----------



## chris1162




----------



## Eatsleepfish

My PB bluegill. I was fishing for bait in a creek last night and hooked into this little monster. 8.5in and 8oz. Too bad it wasn't on the fly rod. He lives on to continue breeding.


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## Cat Mangler

Eatsleepfish said:


> My PB bluegill. I was fishing for bait in a creek last night and hooked into this little monster. 8.5in and 8oz. Too bad it wasn't on the fly rod. He lives on to continue breeding.


That PB gill could've been a PB flathead!


----------



## Aaron2012

A couple more whopper plopper smallies.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Spending a week fishing in America's hat


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Nice Jared!!


----------



## EStrong

Nice Colors.
View media item 79222


----------



## Tom 513




----------



## Tom 513

A nice Smallmouth caught amongst many kyack and canoers, titled a Fatty with a Smallie, lol


----------



## Cat Mangler

.


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Cat Mangler

This mother sucker bout stole my rod while catting!


----------



## fvogel67

Caught these guys today below the B street dam in Hamilton.Used my Grandfathers 80"s era Zebco spinning rod.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Loving this rising water stuff. The fish were definitely biting well for many species. The trip was capitalized with this tank. I was throwing a chartreuse grub and bouncing it along when I felt a good thump. One crazy fight later and I land my pb carp @ 33 inches


----------



## Stekor

Couple from earlier this month.


----------



## Bigguy513

Some recent catches from late July and August to unload during the rain storms...


----------



## seang22




----------



## zimmerj

Caught this on a trip to the Shenandoah Valley.


----------



## chris1162

out of gmr on a piece of shad.


----------



## Cat Mangler

chris1162 said:


> View attachment 217410


Bait?


----------



## brandonw

I'm workin on my photo skills. Some of your guys' pictures are insane. 

A few fish from this week...


----------



## brandonw




----------



## savethetrophies




----------



## ML1187

Me and my dad KL1100 with first cast river smallies doubles !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ML1187 said:


> Me and my dad KL1100 with first cast river smallies doubles !


Lol. Dad smoked ya again!


----------



## fvogel67

A few Indiana Largemouth .15 years ago a dear friend of mine died and left me all his tackle.The last year every once in a while I'll grab a lure from his box and use it.I caught 6,Knowing he was standing next to me.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

I've changed it up a bit recently and actually targeted smallies again. A couple trips recently included a short trip with my teething daughter(am I plain nuts?!) and an upper GMR wade with my brother where smallies attacked topwater presentations like fat kids fighting for the last piece of cake. It was pretty unreal lol


----------



## monsterKAT11

All day ery day


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Nice ones bud!!! Did you see Nate's Flatty? There are some nice fish showing their faces at the GMR this year!!!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Took my brothers out yesterday. My other brother didn't want any pics with his fish,
But we all caught fish. Also got checked by a watercraft officer for our licenses. First time I've ever been checked way out in the middle of nowhere by an officer. We were all legal.


----------



## ML1187

Double FOs... First time ever I caught two qualifiers at the same time !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ML1187 said:


> Double FOs... First time ever I caught two qualifiers at the same time !


Oh my..piggies


----------



## savethetrophies




----------



## Fisherman 3234

savethetrophies said:


>


Nice looking Spot!!! Length?


----------



## Flannel_Carp

We stocked these cats in our farm pond three years ago after a fish kill. They were about three inches long then. Looking healthy!










The bass are only two years old:


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Very nice sir !


----------



## BaitWaster

Prework smallies


----------



## glasseyes

Some pictures from Wisconson, salmon fishing at Port Washington


----------



## monsterKAT11

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Nice ones bud!!! Did you see Nate's Flatty? There are some nice fish showing their faces at the GMR this year!!!


Biggest legit fish I've seen From that body of water. makes you wonder between all the people who fish that river where a beast like that has been hiding!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Another decent 2 year old bass from the pond. So glad to see some of them are finally getting some size to them! She out fished me today...


----------



## Dolla513

Monster katt those are some hoggsss!!!!!!!


----------



## Cat Mangler

Flannel_Carp said:


> Another decent 2 year old bass from the pond. So glad to see some of them are finally getting some size to them! She out fished me today...
> 
> View attachment 219090


2 years old? What the heck are you feeding them things? Chunky meat man!!!


----------



## Cat Mangler

A couple from the other night, messing around with a big old black booyah buzz bait with a black skirt and 3.5" silver curly shad.


----------



## BaitWaster

Goal was to catch as many fish as I could on different plastic lures. Caught about 10 on 5 different lures. Zoom super Fluke, Keitech flapper, keitech swimbait, keitech easy shiner, and best catch of the day went to a shaky head rigged biospawn plasma tail worm. Probably the chunkiest 16 inch smallie I've caught in awhile. The fish had some serious power and bent the hook sideways!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

A few from this year


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Flannel_Carp

Another 3 year old from the pond.


----------



## savethetrophies




----------



## KL1100

Love those pics Tom!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

THANKS. ...KL.....


----------



## 9Left




----------



## BaitWaster

Big nasty


----------



## monsterKAT11

annnnnd boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## 9Left




----------



## ML1187

No edits...no filters...Just the beginning of Falls colors


----------



## Cat Mangler

ML1187 said:


> No edits...no filters...Just the beginning of Falls colors


Since when do you catch "half fish"?


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Life has taken me away from OGF and a lot of fishing recently. What little fishing I've done as of late hasn't produced much worth showing off, but my daughter and I found this nice 17in brute the other day...


----------



## Cat Mangler

Slaying monsters!


----------



## Eatsleepfish

The bite was on this weekend! I was supposed to go camping, but that got postponed at the last minute so I went fishing instead. 
First spot was in the dark. I managed a gar, sauger, saugeye and a dink lmb. Nothing was photo worthy so I hit up spot #2. This is an early fall favorite of mine that really only produces this time of year. I managed 3 nice ones at 16.5, 16.25 and 16.75. They fell for the 3.5in silver/gold curly shads and a minnow crank...







I later went on to a spot I haven't fished since last year and picked up 2 spots and 6 smallies. Nothing was picture worthy, but they were extremely aggressive little buggers. 
Fast forward to this morning and I got out for a bit with my daughter. She really enjoys walking/hiking so I decided to go for a very long walk. I had one destination in mind with a few other spots to hit up. Nothing was producing and when we finally arrived at our destination, my daughter had had enough and was getting fussy. I took her out of the carrier and we sat watching the riffle. This intrigued her and calmed her down. It also gave me the opportunity to spot a 5ft wide by 10ft long subtle break in the midst of the chaotic riffle. I finally got her back in the carrier and the first cast into the zone produced a short strike followed by a second short strike. The 3rd time produced a 9in smallie that completely inhaled the 3.5in curly shad and jighead altogether. My daughter is becoming more aware of things and wanted to pet the fish before we released it lol. I got yet another short strike and decided to drop down to a 2.75in curly shad. At this point the fussing began again so we sat together watching the water once more. I knew time was running short so I put her back in and made one cast. Just a tad short and now I have a screaming baby. Ok 1 last cast. This one also fell just short because of a slight tangle in the reel. I stopped to pull some line out to clear the line and when I went to pick up the slack I noticed the lure caught on something. I gave it a jerk and it jerked back! With a screaming baby in my ear we battled the fish through the current and lipped it in the shallows. At this point my daughter is screaming at the top of her lungs so I opted for a quick pic without us so we could get out of there. It was probably a solid 15-15.5 chunk.


----------



## polebender

Good to hear you were able to get out again! And it's great that you take your daughter with you! Congrats on your catches!


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## bank runner




----------



## deltaoscar




----------



## kingofamberley

Didn't get much chance to fish this season with school and all, but here are a couple of my nicer catches:


----------



## Eatsleepfish

This past week has brought in some catches of multiple species. Saugeye/walleye/sauger, flatties, gar, and a few smallmouth. I found my 15th FO saugeye of the year at 21 inches and even had a really fun doubleheader flattie battle. My tiny 27 inch was dwarfed by the other guy's 35.5in. Unfortunately I didn't get a very good pic of those together...


----------



## oldstinkyguy

deltaoscar said:


> View attachment 220508


hey I know that kid!


----------



## ML1187




----------



## Flannel_Carp

They keep on growing...


----------



## BaitWaster




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Saugeye Tom

You never did givery me that address


----------



## bank runner




----------



## GarrettMyers

Just dropped in to see what condition my condition is in.


----------



## GarrettMyers




----------



## Cat Mangler

Nice little 14" I got in the rain after work this afternoon:


----------



## Aaron2012

Lil smallie on a jig this morning.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## bank runner




----------



## chris1162

Couple pics from recent shark trip to everglades national park in flamingo, florida.


----------



## 9Left

nice fish chris! that is some odd advertising in that pic ...lol


----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Cat Mangler

Some super early wormin'! Early am is definitely the ticket right now imo.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Some pics from this month...

What's cool about this pic? The fact that it was taken in November and it was low 70s late at night.



Sometimes it pays to keep it simple and hit an easy spot. This 30in carp gave us a great fight. Special thanks to the couple who netted it and took this photo.



First fish on my new ride.



A little saugeye/sauger action.





When I felt a hit and set the hook the last thing I thought was at the end of the line was a buffalo.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

How did ya like the new ride?


----------



## garhtr

Super moon(almost). Super nite( so far)


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Saugeye Tom said:


> How did ya like the new ride?


It was very nice. Now if I can just upgrade that darn seat...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Eatsleepfish said:


> It was very nice. Now if I can just upgrade that darn seat...


Lol that seat will make a old man outa you


----------



## ML1187

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol that seat will make a old man outa you


I've got some experience with that particular boat and I would have to agree


----------



## BaitWaster




----------



## brandonw

Caught this 14" saug and his 18" big brother two casts later. Didn't get any pics of big bro. Both caught on a silver glitter curly shad.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Photobucket is being dumb at the moment so hopefully these thumbnail pics work...

The moon sure has the fish feeding heavily. The sauger and saugeye are not only active, but they are all quite fat. Highlights in recent nights include a huge 16in, 2lb, 1oz white bass and a thick 23in, 4lb, 4oz eye. The jerkbait bite is finally kicking in. They are hitting extremely lightly however.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

I have patterned the eye bite pretty well this week, but after the front last night it was anyone's guess as to what could happen. The alarm was set for very early, I threw my waders on, and bundled up. Battling the brutal winds and dropping temperatures proved to be worth my efforts. I ended up finding 6 saugeye, 1 sauger, and a bonus smallie as well as a popped eye. Largest eye went 20.5 inches and only 1 was under 16in. They were loving the jerkbait slowly retrieved with the occasional jerk. I was experimenting with a hard jerk and 2 second pause and had a 19.5in absolutely crushed it. Rogues in black glass/ Tennessee shad and husky jerks in helsinki shad/blue glass were used in the content of this trip. It's only going to get better from here...


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Eatsleepfish

I found another fall fattie. 23 inches, 4lbs, 6oz.

This was found in a place I think a lot of river guys overlook. When the usual current areas weren't producing, I looked for where the wind was creating current in a small cove. It was the wind created seam that I fished a firetiger rogue along and had this fish absolutely annihilate it. Between the massive hit and constant headshaking I first thought I had a huge smallie on. Good times.


----------



## GarrettMyers




----------



## brandonw

The girl caught her first saug tonight. A beautiful 19"er on a clear curly shad. I got myself a 16"er before we left. Bite was definitely slow tonight but I'm just glad she pulled in a nice one. 

-B


----------



## garhtr




----------



## zimmerj

Another bit of steel.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

G


zimmerj said:


> Another bit of steel.
> View attachment 225025


Get a bigger net


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> G
> Get a bigger net


 Naa, just do what I do, Catch smaller fish 
Pretty fish zimmerj
Good luck and keep Fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Naa, just do what I do, Catch smaller fish
> Pretty fish zimmerj
> Good luck and keep Fishing !


Looks like a steelhead!!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

I have been lucky to get out a few times with Chris1162 and MonsterKat11 to learn the ways of pulling cats in the kayak, and had only been a spectator until yesterday. Thanks guys!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Got out in search of some winter smallies with MonsterKat11 today


----------



## Bigguy513

Flannel_Carp said:


> Got out in search of some winter smallies with MonsterKat11 today
> 
> View attachment 226452


That's a hell of a bronze back man! Congrats!


----------



## polebender

Great smallie! Congrats!


----------



## EStrong

Just flipped through 2 years of great pics! Amazing to see all those great catches and the anglers who caught them. KaGee should be adding 2017 to the title soon (I hope).

Here's to a successful, safe and fun 2017 to everyone!

Be Well and Fish Well, E...


----------



## Cat Mangler

Only one today, but I'm on the board for the year and it sure beats a skunk!


----------



## Jarnos123

OHIO RIVER- 11/2016


----------



## polebender

Great river walleye!


----------



## Cat Mangler

So I got my first January bass on an artificial today. Not much, but I'm counting it since I was fishing in 50° rain! Lol


----------



## brandonw

Got out for a little today to a local pond. Threw a tube and hooked up with a couple 16" lmb. Loving this weather! 

Also met up with Saugeye Tom for a little. Hell of a nice guy. I may be getting the traveling lure much sooner than anticipated


----------



## ML1187

brandonw said:


> Got out for a little today to a local pond. Threw a tube and hooked up with a couple 16" lmb. Loving this weather!
> 
> Also met up with Saugeye Tom for a little. Hell of a nice guy. I may be getting the traveling lure much sooner than anticipated
> 
> View attachment 228078
> 
> View attachment 228079


Watch out for that guy! He may infect you with too much fishing knowledge which will in turn make you fish more. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## fvogel67

On the board for 17.Small,







but I'll take it.


----------



## brandonw

Girl got her first fish of the year and a beauty at that. Hair short of 18"


----------



## Saugeye Tom

brandonw said:


> Girl got her first fish of the year and a beauty at that. Hair short of 18"
> 
> View attachment 228166


Pinch tail. 18 smoked ya


----------



## seang22




----------



## seang22

Got on the board for 2017


----------



## garhtr




----------



## ML1187

garhtr said:


> View attachment 228662


Looks like a chunk ! You throwing spinning gear like I did today ???


----------



## garhtr

ML1187 said:


> Looks like a chunk ! You throwing spinning gear like I did today ???


 I was, (chartreuse curly tail)Got out pretty late and the wind was rocking, I was expecting 40 degees--- didn't feel like it ! 
Good luck and Good Fishing !
Pretty Fish BTW


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Cat Mangler

Who'd a thought breaking ice out of your eyelets wasn't just a saug thing down here in SW Ohio


----------



## Cat Mangler

One and done today, 17".


----------



## brandonw

Here's my monster. No shame!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

A little guy but I'm on the board for February


----------



## zimmerj

Funny, one man's little guy is another's big one. Nice fish. 15" isn't small.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

I haven't been active on here much the past month, but you'd be nuts to think I haven't been fishing. I've already fished a number of bodies of water and caught a number of skunks, but have also managed to catch some bass, trout, and eyes. Sorry no trout pics. Photos of the dink trout weren't worth the treacherous conditions Jumpmaster and I endured. Anyway...

Unlike the past 2 years where the first fish of the year was a monster, this year kept my ego in check.

pictures upload

Just like the bass above, this 17.75in guy couldn't resist a roadrunner with a Bobby Garland minnow trailer.

pictures upload

The first saugeye of the year, a modest 18 incher, came on a chrome with blue back HJ. The water was up and swift. I had to wade out a little to get to the perfect spot and let the lure drift along with the current. Not only did it hit/fight hard, but it also tasted great!

pictures upload


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Four small brown trout from the mad last weekend. No pics available but I had Eatsleepfish with me. Not Keepers but at least I'm on the board.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

jmpmstr1998 said:


> Four small brook trout from the mad last weekend. No pics available but I had Eatsleepfish with me. Not Keepers but at least I'm on the board.


brown trout right? Brookies are VERY Rare here


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Saugeye Tom said:


> brown trout right? Brookies are VERY Rare here


Yes, they were brownies.


----------



## Cat Mangler

Eatsleepfish said:


> Yes, they were brownies.


Special brownies? Must be to fish in this weather!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Downright cold day on the water with ML1187


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Flannel_Carp

One from last week I forgot to post


----------



## brandonw




----------



## garhtr




----------



## DLarrick

Nice suprise while crappie fishing.


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## garhtr




----------



## rustyfish

2016 was a good year! Several PBs and lots of good fish.




  








44" 42# flathead (2)




__
rustyfish


__
Feb 13, 2017











  








21.5" creek smallie




__
rustyfish


__
Feb 13, 2017











  








15940367_1584327844928184_5254043392802607323_n




__
rustyfish


__
Feb 13, 2017











  








15# channel




__
rustyfish


__
Feb 13, 2017











  








15873267_1584327611594874_9982756209127719_n




__
rustyfish


__
Feb 13, 2017











  








another 21" creek lmb




__
rustyfish


__
Feb 13, 2017











  








23" hybrid




__
rustyfish


__
Feb 13, 2017


----------



## rustyfish

21" creek lmb




__
rustyfish


__
Feb 13, 2017











  








15965179_1584327821594853_5606933142738855388_n




__
rustyfish


__
Feb 13, 2017











  








12961559_10153697995121725_1134534923477349340_n




__
rustyfish


__
Feb 13, 2017











  








16" spotted bass




__
rustyfish


__
Feb 13, 2017


----------



## Saugeye Tom

rustyfish said:


> 21" creek lmb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> rustyfish
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 13, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15965179_1584327821594853_5606933142738855388_n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> rustyfish
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 13, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12961559_10153697995121725_1134534923477349340_n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> rustyfish
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 13, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" spotted bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> rustyfish
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 13, 2017


where ya been?


----------



## rustyfish

Fishin lol. Its been a while but this time of winter i tend to get bored and stumble onto forums. I'm trying to get back on here again. I've learned a lot here and i I've got plenty more to learn.


----------



## ML1187

rustyfish said:


> Fishin lol. Its been a while but this time of winter i tend to get bored and stumble onto forums. I'm trying to get back on here again. I've learned a lot here and i I've got plenty more to learn.


Yeah man would like to see you post more and Sean too ! Always enjoyed your catfish adventures.


----------



## rustyfish

Fishing has basically taken over my facebook so I've been getting my fix there. Posting pics and reading reports there, then submitting pics for tournements, Kayak wars, and Yak Ohio online. OGF sorta got left behind. Looking to try some different stuff this year so figured this would be the best place to start.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Some recent eye action. It's been slow, but I'm finding fish. Husky jerks and rogues fished close to shore have produced all of my fish as of late.

a

What do you do when the wife/daughter go out of town for a week? Celebrate by chasing down the big girls. First walleye of the year and a nice plump one at that.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Eatsleepfish

Putting in major time is key to consistently finding eyes. You get what you put into it. It took 2 nights and over 3 1/2 miles of walking and wading, but I finally found 3 tonight. 2 saugeye @ 16 and 19.5in and a 20.75in walleye.

Can you say FAT!!!


----------



## fvogel67

Caught this morning


----------



## garhtr




----------



## jmpmstr1998

Saugeye Tom said:


> brown trout right? Brookies are VERY Rare here


Don't know what I was thinking, yes they were Brown.


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## monsterKAT11

From the kayak. 50#


----------



## fvogel67

Caught this morning on a 1/2oz Jig with a rattle in the craw trailer.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Explored new territory, tried some new things, and caught a number of fish this past weekend...


----------



## hurricanshawn86

some dinosaur from this spear season on lake winnebago in Wisconsin


----------



## hurricanshawn86

another great ice season in the books for me on lake winnebago can't wait to come home to ohio in few weeks


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## jimcafc

Flannel_Carp said:


> View attachment 229980


Holy smokes! Get a size on it?


----------



## Flannel_Carp

jimcafc said:


> Holy smokes! Get a size on it?


Yes it was only about 17.5". Thought it was a lot bigger in the water!


----------



## jimcafc

Wait. The one from the yak picture? 


Flannel_Carp said:


> Yes it was only about 17.5". Thought it was a lot bigger in the water!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

jimcafc said:


> Wait. The one from the yak picture?


Sorry I didn't see which one you'd quoted; I don't exactly remember what that one was but I think it was high 17"s.


----------



## jimcafc

Flannel_Carp said:


> Sorry I didn't see which one you'd quoted; I don't exactly remember what that one was but I think it was high 17"s.


Either way it's a beautiful fish. Congrats on the stellar smallies.


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## chris1162

35lb blue from an ohio river trib. Caught on fresh shad near some timber.


----------



## 9Left

nice chris!!


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## fvogel67

Really nice pic Flannel_Carp


----------



## Cat Mangler

Looks like ya got a bonus lift in today, Chris! Nice!!!


----------



## ML1187




----------



## Cat Mangler

ML1187 said:


>


Nice channel Matt, that's gotta be a FO! You get it on an artificial?


----------



## ML1187

Cat Mangler said:


> Nice channel Matt, that's gotta be a FO! You get it on an artificial?


Had to stretch him but he made 26! My first FO Channel on artificials. Beast of a fight on finesse gear with 6lb test Fluro !


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## YakFishin

went out with my brother in law to the GMR and caught a couple channels and a carp. Found a good hole underneath a log jam was amazing how lucky I was to get them out of there without getting wrapped around something but hey Ill take it. If I would have hooked a monster I would have been screwed. Good luck everyone!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## YakFishin

Flannel_Carp said:


> View attachment 232944
> 
> 
> View attachment 232945


very impressive!! Flan


----------



## YakFishin

Flannel_Carp what did you catch that Gar on?


----------



## Flannel_Carp

YakFishin said:


> Flannel_Carp what did you catch that Gar on?


Thanks! Just a 3" swimbait on an 1/8th oz jig.


----------



## SMBHooker

How long was that dinosaur Flannel?!?!?!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

SMBHooker said:


> How long was that dinosaur Flannel?!?!?!


46"! Almost four feet


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Flannel_Carp said:


> 46"! Almost four feet


That has to be one of the longest long nose gar i have seen!!


----------



## bank runner

13.50 inch river Crappie


----------



## brandonw

bank runner said:


> 13.50 inch river Crappie
> View attachment 233133


FO! Man you're killin it!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## SMBHooker

BuzzBait Brad said:


> View attachment 233154


Nice greenmouth!


----------



## ML1187

Found a few in some very tough conditions on Tuesday before the Mud took hold ...


----------



## Dolomieu

Big (and only) fish of the night...


----------



## BaitWaster

The smallies were feeding heavily 3/30. Went midday and they were busting the surface even with muddy waters. Biggest fish of the day caught on a white ice Keitech swimmer with a 1/8 weighted swimbait hook. Fish was sitting in between two fast current seams.


----------



## BaitWaster

River bronze and green


----------



## DLarrick

Little help with the hook set but she did pretty good reeling it in by herself. Getting her hooked early and the little man just has to wait a bit longer. This was his first trip to the lake.


----------



## BaitWaster

Chunky river largie!









First cat on a plastic lure








first river crappie


----------



## SMBHooker

BaitWaster said:


> Chunky river largie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First cat on a plastic lure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first river crappie


Nice line up BW!


----------



## Eatsleepfish

One of my pre-spawn catches from a few weeks ago in single digit wind chills.


----------



## BaitWaster




----------



## garhtr




----------



## chris1162

The first float of the year on the gmr went well today. Buddy and I caught a dozen with 5 over 17" on tubes. Most were holding in slack water right next to the seam. My first flatty of the year was caught on some structure in deeper water. He ate the head of a hognose sucker.


----------



## SConner

GMR Smallmouth 20 inch 4-2-17




__
SConner


__
Apr 4, 2017











  








GMR Saugeye 22 3-29-17




__
SConner


__
Apr 4, 2017







A few highlights from past 10 days, including a few fish Ohio's.


----------



## 9Left

chris1162 said:


> The first float of the year on the gmr went well today. Buddy and I caught a dozen with 5 over 17" on tubes. Most were holding in slack water right next to the seam. My first flatty of the year was caught on some structure in deeper water. He ate the head of a hognose sucker.


.., huh????? chris with something other than a monster flatty or shark in his hands??? ... whats the world coming to..


----------



## Cat Mangler

Fish were pretty active at my local dam this evening. Got nine in just about an hour, quit fishing when I broke of on a tenth hook set. All fish except one were in a slack pool about 4-5fow between where a "run" split. The other was caught drifting the bottom of the run. Chartreuse with red fleck grub was the hot color, only two fish on the silver bullets. Only three fish were "pic worthy".
























(Apologies for the crap pics, I was in a hurry to get my lure back out!)


----------



## Cat Mangler

Different dam, same lure. 3 smb in 30 minutes, one "pic worthy". Slack pool off a seam, 1-3fow hitting as I'd swing it from current to slack.








Couldn't resist a pic of the smallest I've gotten so far this year.









Also, pulled the second tick this week. With the mild weather, I'm cringing at the probability that they are gonna be lousy thick this summer.


----------



## dytmook

Nice work.


----------



## 9Left

no fish... but found a snack today...


----------



## chris1162

went on a solo float for a few hours this morning. Shad in deeper structure was the ticket again.


----------



## Cat Mangler

chris1162 said:


> went on a solo float for a few hours this morning. Shad in deeper structure was the ticket again.


I guess you had to show Carl you'd not forgotten your main quarry! Lol

Great fish man!


----------



## DLarrick

One of the carp dad and I cought







then got a hawg bass pic from my brother in law.


----------



## 9Left

chris1162 said:


> went on a solo float for a few hours this morning. Shad in deeper structure was the ticket again.


... thats a more appropriate pic chris... lol


----------



## SConner

21 inch river largemouth


----------



## Flannel_Carp

First topwater catch of 2017 was a double:


----------



## garhtr




----------



## YakFishin

Found a nice little pond still looking for that big one though but a descent average size there. They were munching that tube like it was Easter candy!


----------



## YakFishin

Back at "The Pond" just started fishing for the crappie at the end of the night and found out there are some good sized ones in there. Here is a bunch of pics of me and the kiddos from a few days last week and this week. Enjoy!


----------



## BaitWaster




----------



## garhtr




----------



## BaitWaster

Best of 5 today


----------



## 9Left

garhtr said:


> View attachment 235284
> View attachment 235285


... uh oh... it's starting!


----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> ... uh oh... it's starting!


 Lots of good size male fish, big ladies should be in the creeks soon.








Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## 1more

Those are some real pigs!


----------



## Dolomieu

Some Tenkara topwater species. Mostly small but fun!


----------



## garhtr

Dolomieu said:


> Some *Tenkara* topwater species. Mostly small but fun!


Nice ! One of these days I'm gonna try that, looks like fun.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## garhtr




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

.


----------



## 1more

Great job! How big was the musky??


----------



## BaitWaster

I love smallmouth in kayaks


----------



## SMBHooker

BaitWaster said:


> I love smallmouth in kayaks


I don't always kayak fish ....... but when I do - it's in a Jackson!


----------



## Cat Mangler

Some big bait!
























Easiest it's ever been to "lip" a gill!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

First cast curse tonight. No action after this guy 

At least he was pretty to look at. 

Anyone else believe in the curse???


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Rebel PopR, chrome/black. Slow side of a seam.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Cat Mangler said:


> Some big bait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easiest it's ever been to "lip" a gill!


Wow what a long ear!!!!


----------



## ML1187

Played around with a new camera setup on a tripod today ... need more practice but getting better !


The black and white pic was taken with me inside a huge dead log. I thought it was pretty cool!


----------



## 9Left




----------



## bank runner

Saugeye Tom said:


> Wow what a long ear!!!!


 looks like green sunfishxbluegill hybrid to me


----------



## BMayhall

GMR Sauger 4/23/17


----------



## Cat Mangler

bank runner said:


> looks like green sunfishxbluegill hybrid to me


That's what I was thinking, this pond is chalked full of greenies and blues, an of course a bazillion hybrids. Lol


----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr

Couldn't find any big ones before work but the little ones sure were pretty. Wishing I had a whole day before the coming storms.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 235824
> Couldn't find any big ones before work but the little ones sure were pretty. Wishing I had a whole day before the coming storms.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


Dang purist


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## Rick's Tropical Delight

largest smallmouth I've caught this year. the box is 10.75". catch & release pond in Moraine.


----------



## Dillon Friend

Cat Mangler said:


> Some big bait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easiest it's ever been to "lip" a gill!


Looks like a longearXgreen hybrid. Bet there are some mondos where this dude was hiding.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Cat Mangler

Dillon Friend said:


> Looks like a longearXgreen hybrid. Bet there are some mondos where this dude was hiding.


With this pond, it's probably 2 or more species hybridized, and this over fished spot rarely produces "gills" this size, let alone larger. Lol I just call them gills for simplicity, catch way to many to keep track, and they're all bait to me!


----------



## Dillon Friend

Cat Mangler said:


> With this pond, it's probably 2 or more species hybridized, and this over fished spot rarely produces "gills" this size, let alone larger. Lol I just call them gills for simplicity, catch way to many to keep track, and they're all bait to me!


That big guy there ain't no bait, that's a swimming sammich!!


----------



## Dillon Friend

Cat Mangler said:


> With this pond, it's probably 2 or more species hybridized, and this over fished spot rarely produces "gills" this size, let alone larger. Lol I just call them gills for simplicity, catch way to many to keep track, and they're all bait to me!


That big guy there ain't no bait, that's a swimming sammich!!


----------



## garhtr




----------



## chris1162

i caught this monster bluefish while surf fishing down in north carolina.


----------



## chris1162

this juvenile black sea bass was a new species for me.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

chris1162 said:


> this juvenile black sea bass was a new species for me.


Little miami river? When they get older they have a beautiful blue purple hue to them


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## chris1162

BuzzBait Brad said:


> View attachment 236307


Throwback pic?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

chris1162 said:


> Throwback pic?


Yea most of them are. I caught this one this time last year. Who doesn't like fish porn when this rain has everything screwed up? Lol


----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr




----------



## fishwhacker




----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishwhacker said:


> View attachment 236540
> View attachment 236541


i bet i can guess where you were


----------



## chris1162

was out for a few hours today and I was able to catch a couple flattys. They were both in slack water tight to the bank out of the raging current that was the gmr today. Both caught on shad. I also caught my pb shad at 2.5lbs today.


----------



## fishwhacker

Saugeye Tom said:


> i bet i can guess where you were


Brookville Lake


----------



## 9Left




----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> View attachment 236577
> 
> View attachment 236579


 9 Don't forget to get that young man a Fish Ohio pin.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishwhacker said:


> Brookville Lake


I was wrong then


----------



## garhtr

Another Beautiful Spring Full Moon !







Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## 9Left




----------



## garhtr




----------



## 9Left

BuzzBait Brad said:


> View attachment 236075


Wasnt that from last year?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

9Left said:


> Wasnt that from last year?


Yep. Most of my pics I post in this thread are old ones. If they were new catches I'd be writing a report about them lol


----------



## BaitWaster




----------



## chris1162

one flatty and one blue todAy and both were 17lbs. Caught on fresh skip jacks i also caught today.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Scooped this thing up yesterday because it was swimming on its side. Had markings on it's side like something attacked it.


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## garhtr




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Smallmouth are fanning the beds!


----------



## garhtr

I don't crappie fish often but Over the years I've caught a few of these crappie with the black stripe down their back, some people call them black-nose Crappie , pretty cool.
Anybody else ? I wonder how abundant they are ?
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 237211
> View attachment 237212
> 
> I don't crappie fish often but Over the years I've caught a few of these crappie with the black stripe down their back, some people call them black-nose Crappie , pretty cool.
> Anybody else ? I wonder how abundant they are ?
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


Sorta rare...pretty though


----------



## brandonw

I caught one little while ago from the GMR. Posted a few pics in my other thread. I think it's a cool feature that doesn't come around too often. Thanks for posting


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## 9Left

GAWD Flan!! what'd that pig measure???


----------



## Flannel_Carp

9Left said:


> GAWD Flan!! what'd that pig measure???


Was only 17.5" but FAT! Almost looks like a giant crappie in that pic I think.


----------



## DLarrick




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

A few from Monday evening. Biggest smallmouth came out of a creek. The others out of of the river.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## 9Left

nice slab garhtr!


----------



## BaitWaster

Anybody else having trouble with the pictures in the posts lately?


----------



## bellbrookbass

Yep can't see them when on mobile.


----------



## thedudeabides

BaitWaster said:


> Anybody else having trouble with the pictures in the posts lately?[/QUOTE
> Seems to be the app. Went thru website on chrome and everything is fine there.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## SConner




----------



## brandonw




----------



## garhtr




----------



## chris1162

Monsterkat and i met a couple friends for some fishing this weekend. I caught a couple fish but our new friends put on a clinic. They boated some smaller ined along with a 40,44,47,53,57, and 63lb flathead. These are ohio fish. Was an incredible weekend of fishing.


----------



## whodeynati

chris1162 said:


> Monsterkat and i met a couple friends for some fishing this weekend. I caught a couple fish but our new friends put on a clinic. They boated some smaller ined along with a 40,44,47,53,57, and 63lb flathead. These are ohio fish. Was an incredible weekend of fishing.


Nice! I saw video/pictures all over Facebook of those fish!


----------



## chris1162

whodeynati said:


> Nice! I saw video/pictures all over Facebook of those fish!


We had a blast to say the least!


----------



## 9Left

Amazing cats chris!


----------



## garhtr




----------



## 1more

Does your thumb hurt!


----------



## FishermanMike

chris1162 said:


> Monsterkat and i met a couple friends for some fishing this weekend. I caught a couple fish but our new friends put on a clinic. They boated some smaller ined along with a 40,44,47,53,57, and 63lb flathead. These are ohio fish. Was an incredible weekend of fishing.


Wow!!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## garhtr




----------



## gLoomisSR781




----------



## ML1187

June smallie in the books !


----------



## gLoomisSR781

A little high water pre spawn action after work from a week or so ago


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## cali2ohio

holy gar!! There were like 20 of them in one spot


----------



## Saugeye Tom

cali2ohio said:


> holy gar!! There were like 20 of them in one spot


Hot female in the mix


----------



## 1more

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hot female in the mix


They are spawning up here in the marinas at Erie.


----------



## Aaron2012

Rocky on a tube.


----------



## garhtr

Love those Rocky's !


----------



## DLarrick

Got into the crappie pretty good at cowan. Fishing minnows about 8 ft in 14 ft of water.


----------



## 9Left




----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> View attachment 238577


 WOW! !


----------



## Aaron2012

Holy crap that's a big rock bass


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## brandonw




----------



## Matt Jackson

gLoomisSR781 said:


> View attachment 238510
> A little high water pre spawn action after work from a week or so ago


Nice!!What part of Ohio?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Up close and personal


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## garhtr




----------



## FishermanMike




----------



## DLarrick

Variety pack today. Saug from the river and the rest from a small creek. With the heat it was a great day for a wade.


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Thought this was







a cool pic


----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr




----------



## SConner

Get' the stank eye from the Saugeye.


----------



## fishwhacker




----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER

Kentucky streams are like a box of chocolates. You never know what you are gonna catch.


----------



## float4fish

What is tha


YAK_THE_FLIPPER said:


> Kentucky streams are like a box of chocolates. You never know what you are gonna catch.
> View attachment 239677
> 
> View attachment 239674
> 
> View attachment 239675
> View attachment 239676


what is that fish above the small mouth?


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER

float4fish said:


> What is tha
> 
> what is that fish above the small mouth?


It's a musky.


----------



## float4fish

YAK_THE_FLIPPER said:


> It's a musky.


Man, there would be a lot of people upset that I didn't know I caught one of those I have never caught one and didn't know they had those spots like those back by the tail in your picture.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

float4fish said:


> Man, there would be a lot of people upset that I didn't know I caught one of those I have never caught one and didn't know they had those spots like those back by the tail in your picture.


Looks like the great lakes strain. Also have common and tiger


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Great lakes


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tiger


----------



## lustofcrappies

This is for fastwater since you didn't like the gloves


----------



## DLarrick

Daughters first creek bass. Sucks the one she is cheesing in is blurry but still a good time. Both on her little barbie pole.


----------



## SMBHooker

Nah man Kid cheesing pix are the best, there the best.


----------



## Seaturd

Grandson with his 30.25" walleye


----------



## 1more

Sweet!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Seaturd said:


> Grandson with his 30.25" walleye
> View attachment 239799


WOW


----------



## lustofcrappies

Seaturd said:


> Grandson with his 30.25" walleye
> View attachment 239799


Nice fish


----------



## chris1162

she had her first trip on erie with grandpa this week.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Mr. Bighead Littlebody


----------



## brandonw




----------



## Names

Here's a couple my dad and I caught on Father's Day. 4lbs on the left and 5lbs on the right. Caught over 20, all topwater and all between 2-5 pounds in about 2 hours. Gotta love private ponds that haven't been fished in over a year.


----------



## tedtami




----------



## tedtami

Few of my better ones all released to fight again.


----------



## Matt Jackson

Nice cats!!


----------



## 9Left




----------



## brandonw

Lots of little guys so far this year. Still looking for big mama


----------



## SConner




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## 9Left

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 240219
> View attachment 240220


Gloves Tom? Really??
When you get home, stop by my house..you can have your man card back


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 240219
> View attachment 240220


 You save those cheeks ??? My favorite, had about two dozen saugeye cheeks yesterday -- Yummy !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> You save those cheeks ??? My favorite, had about two dozen saugeye cheeks yesterday -- Yummy !


Ate m already


----------



## bassmaster1




----------



## bassmaster1

View attachment 240373
View attachment 240374


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## fvogel67

View attachment 240470
View attachment 240471
Due to tons of ot at work,Vacation in Florida and various projects around the house. June was a tough fishing month for me.One of my fishing goals this year was to catch a bass every month.
I caught these two little guys on June 30th to keep my steak alive.


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## ML1187

Found some skinny, small, semi clear water ... caught a few, lost a bruiser ☹


----------



## DLarrick




----------



## Matt Jackson

Had a good night out fishing with my son.Forgot how to post pics.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## DLarrick




----------



## garhtr

Some small water beauty's before work .
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 240639
> View attachment 240640
> View attachment 240641
> 
> Some small water beauty's before work .
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


I knew you could catch Smallmouth!!


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> I knew you could catch Smallmouth!!


 That doesn't mean I enjoyed it 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bassmaster1

Had the urge to try the muddy GMR yesterday. Only fish I got but it was right at 26" to make it well worth it


----------



## SConner




----------



## Sappy




----------



## bank runner

20.25in 4.01lbs


----------



## DLarrick

Pretty nice meal for tomorrow thanks to cowan.


----------



## chris1162

with the rivers as destroyed as they have been i decided to do a meat run to a lake.


----------



## 9Left

chris1162 said:


> with the rivers as destroyed as they have been i decided to do a meat run to a lake.


... nice catch chris! 

...... you just gave the diehard bass boys heart attacks... lol


----------



## 3 dog Ed




----------



## 3 dog Ed




----------



## DLarrick

Another cowan haul. This batch of 22 from today, 7/15 and got on another 12 last night. All on minnows about 8-9' down. Tried jigging for some eyes after dark last night without a sniff.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Masterbaiter66

garhtr said:


> View attachment 241170


Your pics always impressive.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## SConner

21.5" Saugeye, 7/20/17.


----------



## 1more

_Very nice!_


----------



## 9Left

Nice fish sconner!


----------



## Bobbyroy

Got a few the other day, this one on a spinner in the rips on the lmr in lovleand


----------



## SConner

20.25 inch largemouth caught on square billed crank on GMR.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Mornings from vacation this week.


----------



## lustofcrappies

She loved fighting it but wouldn't touch it lol


----------



## chris1162

caught on a tube in some fast water near a seam.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

lustofcrappies said:


> View attachment 242169
> 
> She loved fighting it but wouldn't touch it lol


That's my girl!!!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## garhtr




----------



## bassmaster1

chris1162 said:


> caught on a tube in some fast water near a seam.


Nice smallie, nasty little sore looks like.


----------



## chris1162

bassmaster1 said:


> Nice smallie, nasty little sore looks like.


Gmr smallies are pretty notorious for herpes.


----------



## garhtr

View attachment 242254


----------



## SConner

20 inch largemouth on Great Miami River. Fell for the whopper plopper.


----------



## bassmaster1

About a 22" channel. One of about 6 that size plus or minus a few inches on shrimp. 15" smallie the biggest of three on tube. And about a 25" flathead caught on a tube. Also got a carp and channel cat on a tube.


----------



## SConner

18 inch smallmouth from Great Miami River.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## ML1187

Double Willow Chart Spinner 18 !


----------



## bank runner




----------



## 9Left

Great 'gills bankrunner!!


----------



## fvogel67




----------



## 9Left

Nice fvogel! Looks like a Falcon baitcaster rod...? I have the rod and love it!


----------



## fvogel67

9Left said:


> Nice fvogel! Looks like a Falcon baitcaster rod...? I have the rod and love it!


It's a Jason Christie 6'8" MHF.I found it in a Walmart clearance sale for 30 dollars.Its great for squarebills,jerkbaits and spinnerbaits.
It's easily my favorite stick.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fvogel67 said:


> It's a Jason Christie 6'8" MHF.I found it in a Walmart clearance sale for 30 dollars.Its great for squarebills,jerkbaits and spinnerbaits.
> It's easily my favorite stick.


Looks like steeler line too.....Lol


----------



## bank runner

NedRig Gills


----------



## Dolomieu

17" smallie on black blockhead popper in small trib to the GMR


----------



## fvogel67

The Shadow Rap has been good to me the last few days.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Aaron2012

Redhorse sucker?


----------



## SMBHooker

Dolomieu said:


> 17" smallie on black blockhead popper in small trib to the GMR


That's awesome on a fly rod.


----------



## fvogel67

Squarebills were the ticket this morning


----------



## SConner

Fat 17 inch largemouth


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## DLarrick




----------



## 9Left




----------



## garhtr




----------



## lustofcrappies

Nice plate of Walleye, black beans and rice and grilled cabbage thanks to Saugeye Tom.


----------



## chris1162

new gmr species for me in the castnet.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

chris1162 said:


> new gmr species for me in the castnet.


Invasive!!!


----------



## chris1162

gmr goliath grouper bite is heating up!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

chris1162 said:


> gmr goliath grouper bite is heating up!!!


great catch from the great miami river!!!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

i


chris1162 said:


> gmr goliath grouper bite is heating up!!!


I know that spot too!!


----------



## 9Left

chris1162 said:


> new gmr species for me in the castnet.



... lol.... that sure is some pretty white sand on the GMR ...


----------



## chris1162

couple more pics from our trip to florida.


----------



## 9Left

nice chris! i'm sure the answer is no, but were you guys able to get any weights on any of those fish?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

chris1162 said:


> couple more pics from our trip to florida.


blck crappie


----------



## chris1162

9Left said:


> nice chris! i'm sure the answer is no, but were you guys able to get any weights on any of those fish?


No weighing them. Our guess is around 40lbs for mine and 75-100 for my friend andys.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## fishwhacker

Those bluegills make me hungry....great picts


----------



## garhtr




----------



## brandonw




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

View attachment 244506
View attachment 244508


----------



## ML1187

Gorgeous pics BR !!!


----------



## midoh39

Haven't posted in awhile but I recently moved back and have been doing 3 floats each week. Today we were lucky enough to sneak up on a solid buck!


----------



## 9Left

bedded down by the river .... hmm.... did he look injured?


----------



## lustofcrappies

This time of year as bucks come out of velvet they will tend to find "low stress" areas to bed or rest at in the middle of the day. looks like the area was a nice quiet and convenient spot to take a load off. Nice photo Midoh39


----------



## midoh39

9Left said:


> bedded down by the river .... hmm.... did he look injured?


He ran off with no limps after watching us for a couple of minutes


----------



## lustofcrappies

Just a few LMBs on a wacky worm


----------



## zimmerj

This smallie hit a yellow popper.


----------



## midoh39

midoh39 said:


> Haven't posted in awhile but I recently moved back and have been doing 3 floats each week. Today we were lucky enough to sneak up on a solid buck!


I'm sorry to break the news but my buddy's dad (guy in grey shirt) waded the same stretch today and found that buck dead at the same spot


----------



## ML1187

midoh39 said:


> I'm sorry to break the news but my buddy's dad (guy in grey shirt) waded the same stretch today and found that buck dead at the same spot


EHD has been hitting the herd in some parts of the state this year. Deer affected by it usually die next to water / creeks. Very scary stuff for the deer. 

ODNR just posted this recently -
http://www.agri.ohio.gov/public_doc...EHD virus confirmed_Joint ODNR ODA _final.pdf

I'd advise you report this per the letter unless you think he showed obvious signs of being hit by a car etc.


----------



## lustofcrappies

Man that absolutely sucks. Was hoping for the best


----------



## bank runner




----------



## ML1187

Sweet looking Owl that visited with me on a river float the other day - Bankrunner what kind is it ?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ML1187 said:


> View attachment 244611
> 
> 
> Sweet looking Owl that visited with me on a river float the other day - Bankrunner what kind is it ?


Can't see your pic....rebel grasshopper I think


----------



## fvogel67

3lb 4oz Smallie.


----------



## fvogel67

View attachment 244848
3lb 4oz Smallie


----------



## fvogel67

3lb 4oz Smallie


----------



## garhtr

Top water carp !


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## garhtr




----------



## SConner




----------



## fvogel67




----------



## SConner

Lil pike


----------



## Aaron2012

Feisty little smallie on a keitech swimbait this morning.


----------



## SConner

18.25 incher


----------



## Mitch b

Golden shiner


----------



## SConner

River Runt still hunts.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Aaron2012

Caught a few smallies in the yak yesterday. Nothing over 15 inches. This was the biggest one. Man I love topwater.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Nate167

4.4lbs smallmouth caught on my trip to the UP 2 week’s ago.


----------



## walleye 30

Nate167 said:


> 4.4lbs smallmouth caught on my trip to the UP 2 week’s ago.


----------



## walleye 30

Nate167 said:


> 4.4lbs smallmouth caught on my trip to the UP 2 week’s ago.


That's a football


----------



## fvogel67

October Smallie. Great Miami River


----------



## everyday




----------



## midoh39

Finally found some toothy fish in a place we weren't expecting! Beautiful coloring with the clear water


----------



## ML1187

Nothing beats topwater FOs in the pouring rain !!!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Blurred because I was a guest.


----------



## garhtr

I thought I had a State Record Hybrid hooked


----------



## ML1187

garhtr said:


> View attachment 246991
> View attachment 246992
> 
> I thought I had a State Record Hybrid hooked


That thing is HUGE !!! Weight estimate?


----------



## garhtr

ML1187 said:


> That thing is HUGE !!! Weight estimate?


Ha Ha, I ain't taking the bait 
Last time I saw a guy estimate a fishes weight on this forum he got ripped to shreds.
Really no idea on weight, but I have a 30" inch mark on that rod to measure hybrids-- so I guessed him at 38"
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Ha Ha, I ain't taking the bait
> Last time I saw a guy estimate a fishes weight on this forum he got ripped to shreds.
> Really no idea on weight, but I have a 30" inch mark on that rod to measure hybrids-- so I guessed him at 38"
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


18 lbs


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Possibly 20


----------



## bank runner




----------



## SConner

They can't all be big


----------



## fvogel67

Shadow Rap strikes again.


----------



## ML1187




----------



## 9Left




----------



## garhtr

ML and 9, -- best pics I've seen for awhile, nice !
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## SConner




----------



## midoh39

I found 4 my buddy found 1 tonight


----------



## midoh39

The river eyes have been hitting so hard my shadow rap refuses to run straight after last night


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## fvogel67

GMR this morning


----------



## 9Left

found a 30+ inch dead musky while walking at Caesar's Creek last week… Put it in a bucket of bleach for a few days ...


----------



## SConner

Good day fishing


----------



## crappie4me

SConner said:


> Good day fishing


 total understatement...wow


----------



## garhtr




----------



## SMBHooker

App still broken - no pix


----------



## Sappy




----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr

Maybe  my favorite fish pic of the year.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## SConner

Nice little December pike.


----------



## fvogel67

GMR Sauger on a Clown Shadow Rap


----------



## kycreek




----------



## garhtr

Hit the river before work a.m. looking for a few sauger-- had fun but no luck on the sauger !















Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## fvogel67

Caught this GMR Sauger about an hour ago.
Shimano Saros 2500
20pd Yellow Power Pro
6’6” St Croix Premier
Rapala Shad Rap


----------



## bassmaster1

Nice and fat GMR saugeye I caught on a shadow rap right as it was getting dark tonight.


----------



## SConner

December 16th smallmouth.... thanks to ML1187, for showing me the joys of winter fishing.


----------



## fvogel67

Shadow Rap Sauger


----------



## garhtr

fvogel67 said:


> Shadow Rap Sauger
> View attachment 251521


That's a pretty Fish but ---- sauger ? 
Nice Fish n Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## BuckeyeCatDaddy

View attachment 288981









Think these will do?? LOL Here's to a great season, and please visit our channel (link below)..


----------



## NCbassattack

Some nice pics here, especially the smallies and walleyes. Here's few old ones..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Redrum


----------



## NCbassattack

53 pound red drum..My nephew.


----------

